# Maella, Aragon



## mimi855559

We have bought a finca in Maella and would love to be in touch with any ex-pats in the area, for general advice and poss sharing of resources.

Any advice would be appreciated, we are new to this,

thanks muchos

Maria


----------



## Stravinsky

Congratulations for choosing Aragon .... one of my favourite areas in Spain


----------



## RobMcL

Hi Maria,

I've been looking into buying a finca in exactly this region - which looks amazing - and have been looking for others who have done so. What's your experience been like so far?

I see you've been posting about permissions for work... I have to be honest, its the bureaucracy and questionable system in Spain that is the one thing holding me back so far!

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## mimi855559

*Maella*

Hi Rob, be careful before you buy, we were a bit mislead by the estate agents in Maella. We got the permission to renovate the house, so all is well now. If you are thinking of buying come see our place first and we can offer some advice. 

regards

Maria


----------



## RobMcL

mimi855559 said:


> Hi Rob, be careful before you buy, we were a bit mislead by the estate agents in Maella. We got the permission to renovate the house, so all is well now. If you are thinking of buying come see our place first and we can offer some advice.
> 
> regards
> 
> Maria


Hi Maria,

Thanks very much for the offer - that would be great! Would be good to talk to someone with the experience of doing it... And in that regard, I'm glad to hear you've got things sorted now!

May I ask which agent you used? I'm looking at some properties listed by Finca Casa Aragon. They seem to have a pretty extensive list, but I can't really find much in the way of independent reviews of them or whatever!

Thanks again,
Rob


----------



## mimi855559

Hi again Rob,

yes we used(SNIP), but at the end of the day they are Estate Agents and want to make a sale. In that regard all Estate Agents are the same. You really need to decide what exactly you want the land for and start there. Some of the access to our place is impassable in the wet weather, which we did not know, also the alleged 'spring' which was supposed to run all year, did not and dried for seven months, so we suspect it is actually an aquafer. Also we needed advice regarding how to apply for building permission and got no response at all and had to find our own way through it. After the sale we have heard no more from them even though they assured us that they would keep in touch and help us sort the building out. But maybe they were just too busy? Only believe half of what you will be told and make your decisions accordingly. Do not be put off by the building restrictions, the Maella Ayuntamiento were as helpful as they could be and it took us only a few weeks to get the permission needed and cost very little also we found a great builder close to us and not the one the Estate Agent recommended who was incredibly expensive. There is the start of a nice little ex-pat community in Maella, and everyone helps each other. I am only going over for holidays at present what are your intentions, family, moving, holiday place, retirement?

best

Maria


----------



## mimi855559

If you are on facebook or skype we can have a chat if that would be useful..


----------



## RobMcL

Hi Maria,

Ok, well that's good to know. I am definitely sceptical about any estate agent - as you say, they are out to make a sale. So would take anything they say with a pinch of salt. And I did wonder about these "springs" - maybe that was a one off, but I'd suspect a lot will be dry just when you need them most. Of course though, anywhere with a mains water connection is immediately far more expensive.

Very good to hear the Ayuntamiento were helpful and quick. I suspect anywhere I end up buying may have major works to do though, so I'd fear it could take longer.

I'm looking to take somewhere initially at least as a holiday place for myself and family, however it could end up with my parents retiring there...

That's a very kind offer. As soon as I'm permissioned for private messaging I'll get in touch.

Thanks again,
Rob


----------



## mimi855559

*builder*

our builder Steve is a diamond. London guy been building in Spain for years. We got the whole casita done for what was quoted for just the roof from the builder recommended to us by the estate agents! He has a love for his work and does not cut corners, he is the old type of builder, the ones you could trust... He is in retirement now in Spain but will take on various projects according to his mood lol. Fortunately for us, he liked us and he has done a wonderful job on our little casita. 

Let me know if we can help at all

regards

Maria.


----------



## jimmywjimmyw

G'day...I'm looking at coming over from Australia at the end of the year to view properties in Maella...most probably a townhouse close to the square....can anyone give me any pointers on what to expect living in such a town...ie services, restaurants, access to int airports etc.....Any help would be more than appreciated....Thanks alot


----------



## PandaPower

Hi all,
I'd be really interested in getting touch as my partner and I are also currently looking at land in Maella. We'll be coming out in September to start looking.

We would be especially interested in meeting people who have already been through the process. We are looking to go off grid and build a little eco set up. 

Would love to hear how it is all going and how it has all been, Maria.


----------



## mimi855559

PandaPower said:


> Hi all,
> I'd be really interested in getting touch as my partner and I are also currently looking at land in Maella. We'll be coming out in September to start looking.
> 
> We would be especially interested in meeting people who have already been through the process. We are looking to go off grid and build a little eco set up.
> 
> Would love to hear how it is all going and how it has all been, Maria.


Hi, do come and see us, we wanted to do the same thing but family issues prevented us, so we are using our beautiful valley just for holidays at present. We may be able to do something together? We have 2.4 hectares an entire valley. When were you thinking of visiting Maella?

Maria


----------



## PandaPower

I think we will also start off as part timers due to work commitments and need of money and the like. We are coming out in September to try and find our spot. When are you going to be there? It sounds amazing...an entire valley!!


----------



## mimi855559

PandaPower said:


> I think we will also start off as part timers due to work commitments and need of money and the like. We are coming out in September to try and find our spot. When are you going to be there? It sounds amazing...an entire valley!!


It is amazing, loads of wildlife, deer, wild boar, hares, lizards.. it is awesome and clouds of butterflies in Spring and Summer. We have 13 terraces of Almond Groves.. We are almost finishing renvovating the little Casita and we have put in an above ground pool. We are in the foothills of the Pyrenees 7km from Maella which is a lovely little village. You have made the right choice, although it is blistering in Summer and it snows in Winter.....which estate agent are you dealing with?

M


----------



## PandaPower

I am so excited and don't mind the extremes of hot and cold. It sounds like just what we are after. We're not dealing with anyone yet. We have also been arguing the pros and cons of Cantabria vs Maella area. Transport seems better to Aragon though. Which area of hte UK do you travel there from?

Finca casa Aragon seems to be the most effective at internet advertising. Although, I did note the comments above in the thread, not surprising. Know any others who are okay?

How much work is involved with the almond groves, do you harvest and sell the almonds yourselves? How much time do you spend there?

Is the casita built on an existing building? Do you think it would be difficult to get land with permission to build something from scratch? 

Aggh, sorry, so may questions.......

We're off to learn a method of building in June.


----------



## mimi855559

PandaPower said:


> I am so excited and don't mind the extremes of hot and cold. It sounds like just what we are after. We're not dealing with anyone yet. We have also been arguing the pros and cons of Cantabria vs Maella area. Transport seems better to Aragon though. Which area of hte UK do you travel there from?
> 
> Finca casa Aragon seems to be the most effective at internet advertising. Although, I did note the comments above in the thread, not surprising. Know any others who are okay?
> 
> How much work is involved with the almond groves, do you harvest and sell the almonds yourselves? How much time do you spend there?
> 
> Is the casita built on an existing building? Do you think it would be difficult to get land with permission to build something from scratch?
> 
> Aggh, sorry, so may questions.......
> 
> We're off to learn a method of building in June.




In spite of what you may have been told, Jesus, the Maella Mayor loves ex-pats and we had no problem getting permissio to renovate the little casita. But you need to deal with Steve who is our builder and he knows the in and outs and has served us well. We dealt with Finca casaaragon and yes I have my reservations, but they are cheap and seem to sort things out ok, but don't expect any after sales service, which they assure you, that you will get, but you will not.

No we have not harvested the almonds, more the pity, but we have eaten plenty lol and of course they keep well, practically forever. If you are ok with the extremes that is fine. My advice, get a place close to Maella as we have been locked in by bad weather conditions, although to be honest it is ok, as the further away, the better the location. Haggle over the price and you can pay some on 'black money' illegal in UK but still ok in Spain, it simply means you pay some of the asking price as cash, and therefore pay no tax on it. Try if at all possible to get land with water, not easy but important, saves you trips to village to get water, although it is free. 

We are not spending much time there at present, as house is nearly done and pool is nearly there, however in time I intend to live there. There are a few expats in Maella and you will easily come across them in village square in the day, we find each other easily lol. It is a nice place and as I said a good choice, but avoid the builder who finca casa will recommend. Go with Steve Banham, he is ours and he is great and his wife is lovely too..

Any more Q's feel free to ask lol

Maria


----------



## Muskin

Hi. I have also just bought a Finca near Maella, using Finca casa aragon! 
We're looking to use it as a holiday home until its habitable and our children are at a sensible stage in their schooling, then we will move there full time, hopefully. 
Would your builder friend be able to recommend somewhere that we can hire a medium sized digger from as my other half is in the building trade but has no equipment like that!
We are also looking to buy a cheap second hand car, I know that can be a long shot in Spain, but do you know of any classified ads online that I can check out?
Hopefully we will all meet up in the town square!


----------



## mimi855559

Muskin said:


> Hi. I have also just bought a Finca near Maella, using Finca casa aragon!
> We're looking to use it as a holiday home until its habitable and our children are at a sensible stage in their schooling, then we will move there full time, hopefully.
> Would your builder friend be able to recommend somewhere that we can hire a medium sized digger from as my other half is in the building trade but has no equipment like that!
> We are also looking to buy a cheap second hand car, I know that can be a long shot in Spain, but do you know of any classified ads online that I can check out?
> Hopefully we will all meet up in the town square!


Hi there, you can hire a digger and a man for the day. Not sure how much, ask Ramon at the Builders Merchants near the Petrol Station, where you get the water cubes from. There is a caravan site at Mora d'Ebra that sells second hand cars, tractors and caravans. It is about an hour away from Maella, speak to Ken there and he will sort you out. You head towards Batea and take the right at the roundabout and sign and the Caravan site along that straight road and is on the right just after the garage on the left. We have a 4 x 4 we leave down there to use. We will be there over Easter, see you in the square lol..

M


----------



## Muskin

mimi855559 said:


> There is a caravan site at Mora d'Ebra that sells second hand cars, tractors and caravans. It is about an hour away from Maella, speak to Ken there and he will sort you out.


We stayed at that caravan site when we viewed our Finca for the first time. This couldn't be better! Thank you so much for the information regarding this and Ramon, I will certainly look him up.

We are heading over for Easter too, I hear we need to bring eggs with us?!

Do you have children?


----------



## mimi855559

Muskin said:


> We stayed at that caravan site when we viewed our Finca for the first time. This couldn't be better! Thank you so much for the information regarding this and Ramon, I will certainly look him up.
> 
> We are heading over for Easter too, I hear we need to bring eggs with us?!
> 
> Do you have children?


Good, you may be able to find a car there. Which Finca did you buy and is it close to ours? We are off the track up Rue St Barbara, the La Solobra exit into the mountains. I have three daughters, grown up and three and a half grandchildren. Have not heard about the egg issue lol? Always been able to get plenty when I was there. But when you come to stay you can always get some chickens, everyone keeps them. We are there at Easter so I will contact you on ExPat and we can meet up. /SNIP/

regards

Maria


----------



## RobMcL

Wow - sounds like a serious expat community growing in Maella! I hope to be coming down in April - though probably two weeks after Easter - to start scouting for the dream Finca!

Do you usually fly to Reus? And do you keep your 4x4 there? I was trying to look into long-term parking there to do exactly that but couldn't find anything...

Thanks again for all the valuable information Maria!


----------



## mimi855559

RobMcL said:


> Wow - sounds like a serious expat community growing in Maella! I hope to be coming down in April - though probably two weeks after Easter - to start scouting for the dream Finca!
> 
> Do you usually fly to Reus? And do you keep your 4x4 there? I was trying to look into long-term parking there to do exactly that but couldn't find anything...
> 
> Thanks again for all the valuable information Maria!


Hi, we keep the 4 x 4 on the property. We fly into wherever, Barcelona or Reus depending on prices schedule etc. We also drive down from St Malo, only 12 hours. Any advice needed please feel free. We all need to get together sometime this year!

best

Maria


----------



## anles

mimi855559 said:


> . Have not heard about the egg issue lol? Always been able to get plenty when I was there. But when you come to stay you can always get some chickens, everyone keeps them.
> 
> regards
> 
> Maria


I think they meant Easter eggs! Now it is possible to buy them here, but they are very expensive and not a bit like the ones you get in the UK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mimi855559 said:


> My advice, get a place close to Maella as we have been locked in by bad weather conditions, although to be honest it is ok, as the further away, the better the location. Haggle over the price and you can pay some on 'black money' illegal in UK but still ok in Spain, it simply means you pay some of the asking price as cash, and therefore pay no tax on it.
> Maria


Have just read through the thread and it's so nice to hear of some British immigrants who are looking at areas other than the south of Spain, taking advantage of some of the different things tat Spain has to offer apart from Sun and Sand. 
However, I disagree with what you say about paying for property illegally. It may be something that is done by many, my Spanish husband and I included, but it is not to be recommended. It may well catch up with you later, the authorities are clamping down on it, and it is illegal - not OK! True, it may not be possible for a sale to go through without it as the seller may insist on it, but it is definitely illegal and not OK.
We bought our house 18 years ago and wanted to pay everything legally, but the owner wouldn't let us, so we decided to take the risk, but that was a long time ago, and my husband is Spanish. 
All I'm saying is be careful, and be careful about recommending illegal practices on a public forum


----------



## Muskin

We've bought a place on the road out to Caspe taking the turning for vida de flora, or something!!! I'm not too sure where that is in relation to you yet. 
We all definitely have to get together at some point. We are hoping to spend all of the kids holidays there as i can bring my work with me and my other half will have to travel back and forth to earn the rest of the pennies!

We looked around Baza area before and it was lovely but too busy! And the chance to noodle in the Ebro was too great to miss, apparently!

Hope to meet you all soon.


----------



## mimi855559

Pesky Wesky said:


> Have just read through the thread and it's so nice to hear of some British immigrants who are looking at areas other than the south of Spain, taking advantage of some of the different things tat Spain has to offer apart from Sun and Sand.
> However, I disagree with what you say about paying for property illegally. It may be something that is done by many, my Spanish husband and I included, but it is not to be recommended. It may well catch up with you later, the authorities are clamping down on it, and it is illegal - not OK! True, it may not be possible for a sale to go through without it as the seller may insist on it, but it is definitely illegal and not OK.
> We bought our house 18 years ago and wanted to pay everything legally, but the owner wouldn't let us, so we decided to take the risk, but that was a long time ago, and my husband is Spanish.
> All I'm saying is be careful, and be careful about recommending illegal practices on a public forum


Yes upon further investigation, you are absolutely correct. We received this advice from our 'legal advisors' but I now realise that this is not in fact as acceptable as we were lead to believe worryingly!


----------



## Muskin

I'm happy to say I'm currently sat outside cañardo bar having a cerveza!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Muskin said:


> I'm happy to say I'm currently sat outside cañardo bar having a cerveza!


Good fro you!
You'd be hard put to sit outside anywhere in Madrid today!


----------



## JJBarrett

Hi Maria

Thanks again, you've already given valuable advice.

I'm also using said agents and from the outside they certainly give the idyllic impression.

This will be my first property ever and I plan to move there permanently. I was expecting a modern system of handling issues like planning permissions etc, but from this forum I have already learnt to expect otherwise.
It will also be my first time in Spain. As such, could you advise me on what the step-by-step procedure of buying and renovating a finca will be, please? Sort of like a how-to, A-Z, from looking at properties on the website to sitting in the renovated casita of your own finca.

Just some simple bullet points will be a great help. The reason I ask is that from the estate agent website's rhetoric it sounds like a smooth and straight forward process they handle. But already from your having to deal with the Ayuntamiento it's clear there are other things to consider.

Your help is this matter is much appreciated.

JJ

Regards

JJ

PS I'm surprised no other expats from the area have


----------



## JJBarrett

PandaPower said:


> I am so excited and don't mind the extremes of hot and cold. It sounds like just what we are after. We're not dealing with anyone yet. We have also been arguing the pros and cons of Cantabria vs Maella area. Transport seems better to Aragon though. Which area of hte UK do you travel there from?
> 
> Finca casa Aragon seems to be the most effective at internet advertising. Although, I did note the comments above in the thread, not surprising. Know any others who are okay?
> 
> How much work is involved with the almond groves, do you harvest and sell the almonds yourselves? How much time do you spend there?
> 
> Is the casita built on an existing building? Do you think it would be difficult to get land with permission to build something from scratch?
> 
> Aggh, sorry, so may questions.......
> 
> We're off to learn a method of building in June.


Hi PandaPower!

It's nice to hear of others that are moving to the area to live ecologically soundly. 

I'm curious of the building method you went to learn? I've worked with straw bale myself and am looking into using cob too. Absolutely perfect for the extremes in temperature.

On another post I saw that local municipalities wouldn't allow you to do your own work, that you had to do it through a local builder. Something worth investigating.

What's your guys plan? The reason I ask is I'm in the planning process myself and it's all very new to. Photovoltaics, deep-cycle battery life expectancy, alternative building methods, local building regulations, do I need an architect or can I go it alone etc etc.

I'd like to hear from you guys, I may be able to be of assistance.

Kind regards
JJ


----------



## JJBarrett

Hi Maria

Talking about your deers and boars - do you know anything about whether you can hunt in the region?

I'm not a gung ho cowboy, just a practitioner of the Ray Mears approach ie. Sustainably foraging from what nature can provide, responsibly.


----------



## xabiaxica

JJBarrett said:


> Hi Maria
> 
> Talking about your deers and boars - do you know anything about whether you can hunt in the region?
> 
> I'm not a gung ho cowboy, just a practitioner of the Ray Mears approach ie. Sustainably foraging from what nature can provide, responsibly.


:welcome: to the forum


but who's this Maria you keep referring to?


afaik we don't have a poster with that username.


----------



## JJBarrett

xabiachica said:


> :welcome: to the forum
> 
> 
> but who's this Maria you keep referring to?
> 
> 
> afaik we don't have a poster with that username.


Hahaha 

It's Mimi855559


----------



## xabiaxica

JJBarrett said:


> Hahaha
> 
> It's Mimi855559


ahh - do you know her then?

we don't usually use 'real names' on the forum - that's why we have 'usernames'


----------



## JJBarrett

Also, for all those in Maella and Spain, I found this link on the net which I thought may be helpful:

PTP Forums • View topic - Buying land in Maella


----------



## JJBarrett

xabiachica said:


> ahh - do you know her then?
> 
> we don't usually use 'real names' on the forum - that's why we have 'usernames'


Not yet. Just saw it on her posts. Spot the noob!


----------



## tonyinspain

Muskin said:


> Hi. I have also just bought a Finca near Maella, using Finca casa aragon!
> We're looking to use it as a holiday home until its habitable and our children are at a sensible stage in their schooling, then we will move there full time, hopefully.
> Would your builder friend be able to recommend somewhere that we can hire a medium sized digger from as my other half is in the building trade but has no equipment like that!
> We are also looking to buy a cheap second hand car, I know that can be a long shot in Spain, but do you know of any classified ads online that I can check out?
> Hopefully we will all meet up in the town square!


Try this coches/ es some cheap motors on there
Also you can check the car history fines finance etc etc and its available free on itunes and android


----------



## JJBarrett

Hey guys!

For any one interested in Permaculture there's a new free course from Geoff Lawton, the right hand man of Bill Mollison - the creator of Permaculture. 

Permaculture being the use of earth's natural systems for Permanent Culture - opposed to agriculture's unsustainable Monoculture, which is heavily dependant on fossil fuels for energy and fertiliser. Not only unsustainable, but costing the farmer A LOT of money.

Geoff Lawton

..............................................

When you leave an agricultural mono-crop field alone, like wheat or anything where only one type of plant is present, nature turns it back into, if not a forest, a bio diversely rich eco system. Rich in plant and animal life. Closed. Independent.
No work required. No machines, no fertisliser, and several times more productive.

How? Because a cross section reveals a mono crop's yield as only one level. Mono-culture. 

A forest on the other hand has a multi layered level yield. Everything working symbiotically, providing each for each others needs. Like the difference between people living together but being isolated from each other, compared with an actual thriving community.

Nature's natural design.

Then a clever guy called Bill Mollison came along and figured out the ecological design of a forest and how to redesign a forest to incorporate all the medicinal and dietary needs of humans into it. With little to no work, depending how you want to do it. Thereby rendering redundant the need for machines and fertilisers, harnessing nature's natural cycles to supply our needs.

Clever little chap that.

No food transportation costs, no packaging pollution issues, all organic, free range etc etc. Doesn't matter if there's a food crisis, banking crisis, energy crisis - you and your family will always have food on your table.
These guys have so much experience with replicating this in every climate they can make it happen in any environment. Desert, urban, temperate, snow etc. etc.

I highly recommend taking a look. After all, it's free.


----------



## zx10r-Al

Hi

We've been looking for a property to buy around Maella, and we're flying out at the weekend to have a look around. We're more familiar with Andalucia, as we have friends down that way, but we're looking at buying a finca with an original masia we can make habitable, and live as much of a self-sufficient life as we can, hopefully getting our bills down to just a few euro's a week.

At this stage, we're simply wanting some good advice regarding areas to avoid for any reason (flooding/crime/development), or anything you feel we need to be made aware of in the area that a newcomer to the area and this site may not be aware of.

Many thanks,

Al


----------



## zx10r-Al

*Looking for a finca in Aragon*

Hi

We've been looking for a property to buy in Aragon, particularly around Maella & Caspe, and we're flying out at the weekend to have a look around. We're more familiar with Andalucia, as we have friends down that way, but we're looking at buying a finca with an original masia we can make habitable, and live as much of a self-sufficient life as we can, hopefully getting our bills down to just a few euro's a week.

At this stage, we're simply wanting some good advice regarding areas to avoid for any reason (flooding/crime/development), or anything you feel we need to be made aware of in the area that a newcomer to the area and this site may not be aware of. I will endeavour to browse the site for information in the meantime.

Many thanks,

Al


----------



## zx10r-Al

*Habitation licence for a finca in Aragon*

Hi

What are the requirements for getting a habitation licence for a restored masia in Aragon? For example, does it need mains water? Does it have to be a certain size? I assume like in the UK, it needs a useable kitchen and bathroom, but is there anything else we need to know about?

We're finding that getting the advice of people who have recently done things in Spain that we want to do is far more reliable than finding information via Google which is many years old.

Many thanks,

Al


----------



## snikpoh

zx10r-Al said:


> Hi
> 
> What are the requirements for getting a habitation licence for a restored masia in Aragon? For example, does it need mains water? Does it have to be a certain size? I assume like in the UK, it needs a useable kitchen and bathroom, but is there anything else we need to know about?
> 
> We're finding that getting the advice of people who have recently done things in Spain that we want to do is far more reliable than finding information via Google which is many years old.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Al



For the level of work that you are contemplating, you will need an Architect. In Spain, Architects are also Project Managers - this is reflected in their pricing structure. They will then be able to tell you exactly what you can and can't do in your area to make the property habitable.

There are, like in UK, so many building regulations ranging from size of windows, height of ceilings, construction methods to bidets in bathrooms etc. that you really have to employ a professional to help you through it.


----------



## mimi855559

JJBarrett said:


> Hi Maria
> 
> Talking about your deers and boars - do you know anything about whether you can hunt in the region?
> 
> I'm not a gung ho cowboy, just a practitioner of the Ray Mears approach ie. Sustainably foraging from what nature can provide, responsibly.


Hi, yes hunting is permitted at weekends and bank holidays. We see the hunters frequently, only wild boar though. Permits are needed and they are only locals, all the men and boys are out there with shotguns.

M


----------



## tonyinspain

If your wanting to buy on the land ill give you three bits of advice 
1 make sure it says habitation on the escritura (deeds) before you buy
2 has it got water or electric (very expensive to connect and a necessity here
3 is it legal al permissions are in force to live there etc etc
Don't believe what the estate agents say they want to sell it 
Don't use their builders or solicitors get your own 
And if anythings not feeling right leave it alone
Its very difficult to get habitation certificates here and without these your build is illegal and you will not get the resale value for it
Hope this helps


----------



## zx10r-Al

This is where it gets frustrating. We could be wasting our time and money looking at property which won't ever meet the regulations, for example due to ceiling height, but without knowing, we have to keep paying the architect to come out and inspect property after property until there is one he says can be made into a home.


----------



## zx10r-Al

Thanks for your reply. Some of the properties we're looking at are currently being lived in, but that doesn't mean they have a habitation licence.


----------



## zx10r-Al

Would it be a good idea to view the properties with a local builder? I'm wondering whether it would be cheaper to get a builder to inspect the property first, and if he says it can be made habitable and will be granted a habitation licence, then approach the architect?


----------



## tonyinspain

zx10r-Al said:


> Thanks for your reply. Some of the properties we're looking at are currently being lived in, but that doesn't mean they have a habitation licence.


Exactly unless its go permissions its illegal 
A lot of builds especially almacens were illegal dont touch them with a barge pole they are not worth the price of the land they are built on 
Check and check again before buying 
Good luck tony


----------



## snikpoh

Personally, I would only ever buy a property with a certificate.

It's far too 'hit-and-miss' if you don't have one already.

In my experience, people will tell you what you want to hear with NO guarantee!


I did place a copy of the building regs for the Valencia region on here somewhere - I'll try and find them and post the link. Whilst you are not in this area, they may serve as a starting point.

However, even if you meet all the regulations, there is no guarantee that you will be able to get the necessary licences or final certificate.


----------



## tonyinspain

Ho one other thing black money 
1 its illegal
2 when you come to sell your prop say is €50000
But half in black € 25000 inflation etc etc you bay tax when you sell it on the amount its worth minus only €25000 not the €50000 you initally paid for it very costly to you if you cant find a buyer to carry on the black money


----------



## welldoneson

Hi everyone in Maella.

My wife and I bought our finca near Maella 18 months ago and are part of the way through renovating our casita. We would love to meet up with other expats in the area...

I have already been in touch with JJ online (Hello again) but would like to be part of the community of people that seems to be growing in the area to help share advice etc.

Hi Maria (Mimi)
we are also down the Rue St Barbara track, past the La Solobra exit about 5km from Maella town, so we are in walking distance of each other. It would be good to meet for a drink sometime.

We found it hard getting useful information, especially as we do not speak Spanish so it would be great if we can all share our experiences and help each other out.

All the best,
Joe.


----------



## welldoneson

Hi Al,

I see you are considering buying in/near Maella. We did so 18 months ago and got planning (obres majores) to renovate the existing stone ruin by putting on a new roof, windows, septic tank etc but I am still unsure whether we will ever get a habitation certificate once the work is complete. I have not yet got the planning document properly translated as it is in legal jargon and even the Spanish teacher at the school I work at was unsure what some of it meant! 
The problem I found is the lack of English speaking people in the area so it is impossible to get accurate advice and also a lot of the locals do things illegally without any problems so people say it is fine to do what you want. The question is do you want to take the risk with all of your savings? Our plan is to use our building as a cheap holiday home and since we do not plan to sell it, we are not too fussed about it being a completely legal dwelling. Lots of people are in the same position having bought rustic land but they still live on their fincas without problems. It seems unlikely to me that habitation certificates will be issued to this type of property if the building is on rustic land even if you do get proper planning permission. If you want to be sure then buy in Maella town centre and get the building thoroughly checked out by a solicitor to ensure it is legally built before committing to anything. 

Regards,
Joe.


----------



## Muskin

Hi. Would it be possible for someone to pm me Steve Banhams number please? Thanks.


----------



## Muskin

*Irrigation services near Maella?*

Hi,

We have a Finca just south of Caspe where the government have kindly supplied irrigation water. However, we have no idea how to connect this main pipe to whatever we need to connect it to! 

Can anyone shed some light on this please? Or give me the details of a local who knows these things? Unfortunately my Spanish is not advanced enough yet to cope with this type of conversation!

Many thanks


----------



## gus-lopez

I assume that you mean the outlet from the meter ? You need to contact a Fontanera 
( plumber) who will be able to do it all.


----------



## Muskin

Morning all from drizzly England!

I feel that I should respond to the unfavourable reports of Finca Casa Aragon. 

We also bought through them and I found both ladies absolutely lovely. Communication with Julie was very good whilst looking for somewhere to buy and she answered all of my questions, and Mercedes even went to the town hall to see if we would be allowed to get married on our Finca, after we had bought the property.

Julie happily drove us for hours through the area and showed us fincas that weren't on our list, but ones she thought we would like. And she was right, we bought one of her suggestions at an incredibly reasonable price. 

If I get the opportunity to buy again in the area, which I am very keen to do, I will definitely use Finca Casa Aragon again.


----------



## welldoneson

Muskin said:


> Morning all from drizzly England!
> 
> I feel that I should respond to the unfavourable reports of Finca Casa Aragon.
> 
> We also bought through them and I found both ladies absolutely lovely. Communication with Julie was very good whilst looking for somewhere to buy and she answered all of my questions, and Mercedes even went to the town hall to see if we would be allowed to get married on our Finca, after we had bought the property.
> 
> Julie happily drove us for hours through the area and showed us fincas that weren't on our list, but ones she thought we would like. And she was right, we bought one of her suggestions at an incredibly reasonable price.
> 
> If I get the opportunity to buy again in the area, which I am very keen to do, I will definitely use Finca Casa Aragon again.


I am happy to agree with Muskin and recommend finca casa aragon.

We found Julie and Mercedes to be helpful and professional, Julie answered all of our questions and was honest about what is 'usual practice' and what is legal. In the end we decided to use an architect to get a full project license to renovate our casa even though many of the locals use a minor works license as we wanted to be sure that we had done everything by the book.

I can see why Maria feels that the after sales service is not the best as Julie has been a little slow to reply to emails at times but this is understandable given that they are trying to sell properties and do not get anything for giving advice following a sale. If you need advice it may be better to ask on here and find out what others have done before making a decision about how you want to proceed.

JJ, if you want the number for an architect let me know as I have used a local company in Caspe and would thoroughly recommend their services.

To all the expats in the region, please get in touch, it would be nice to make some more friends in the area.

Joe.


----------



## welldoneson

Al,

Did you find a place? Let us know how it is going.

Cheers,
Joe.


----------



## Muskin

Hi joe. Where around Maella are you?

To all in maella! We are spending the kids summer hols in Spain this year, I'm ridiculously excited. Do any of you have kids? 
What's the town pool like? I'm planning on spending a lot of time there so we can all learn a bit more spanish.


----------



## Nugget_Hound

Myself and a couple of friends are looking at buying some land in Maella and have been looking at the fince casa aragon site , some of the land seems so ridiculously cheap!! I would be happy with a small bit and a mobile home , especially for £3500!!!

Are you guys growing your own food , are there problems doing this , this would be my priority if I got a place over there.

Also did anyone purchase land only??

Many thanks , glad I saw this thread , brilliant that you have made the move mimi I admire your balls


----------



## Nugget_Hound

How do you get the internet in the middle of a field  do you get a mobile signal there , any pics of your place and valley would love to see it


----------



## welldoneson

Muskin said:


> Hi joe. Where around Maella are you?
> 
> To all in maella! We are spending the kids summer hols in Spain this year, I'm ridiculously excited. Do any of you have kids?
> What's the town pool like? I'm planning on spending a lot of time there so we can all learn a bit more spanish.


Hi Muskin,

We are about 5km out going from the Calle de Santa Barbara turn in Maella, past the water filling station along that track. We are in the process of renovating the building on the land so not sure if we will be going out again this summer as all our money is going on the build at the moment and we went out at half term for a few days.

How long have you had your place? Are you building/renovating? We have put a new roof on our little casa and the windows and door and going in this months hopefully so next time we go we plan to stay on our land. Up until now we have camped at Lake Caspe Camping. Its lovely there and the facilities are excellent.

Hopefully we can find some money to come out in the summer, if we do I will get in touch and we can meet up for a few drinks.

All the best,
Joe.


----------



## welldoneson

Nugget_Hound said:


> Myself and a couple of friends are looking at buying some land in Maella and have been looking at the fince casa aragon site , some of the land seems so ridiculously cheap!! I would be happy with a small bit and a mobile home , especially for £3500!!!
> 
> Are you guys growing your own food , are there problems doing this , this would be my priority if I got a place over there.
> 
> Also did anyone purchase land only??


Hi Nugget_Hound,

If you plan to grow food then obviously agricultural mains water is essential, otherwise you can put in a water tank and get water delivered or fill up a bowser for free in town. They have water filling stations with large fire hose type hoses to fill up with. 

The small pieces of land for £3500 do look tempting but just be aware that there are restrictions on the size of land required to legally build/place a static caravan and it is worth getting this checked out properly instead of going on hearsay. Unless of course you are not too fussed as many others just do as they please and hope not to get caught.

As for internet, we are able to get a mobile phone signal in some places on our land near the top of the valley but it a distance away from our building. I guess you could put up a mast and run a cable down or else a satellite internet connection would be possible and the price of this has come down quite a bit. Internet in Spain in generally quite a bit more expensive however and the speeds you get make anything other than checking emails etc impossible. You can purchase a laptop dongle with a fixed amount of data in the same way as you can here, but to be honest we tend to just connect to the free wi-fi available in some cafes/hotels etc.

Good luck finding yourself a place.

Joe.


----------



## Nugget_Hound

^^ Thanks for the info mate , it looks really nice there , one of my mates and his Mrs want to move out there, I want to be totally self sufficient , small holding some veg , maybe some chickens , a solar panel or two and a home made solar water heater for warm showers.


----------



## Nugget_Hound

Check out the stuff that this guy is making , pretty sick!!


----------



## welldoneson

Looks good...I am planning to use a lpg tankless water heater. I have found some on ebay that will run from a gravity feed low pressure hose pipe. My plan is to put a 1000litre water cube on the hill behind my building and have an underground water tank buried infront of the house with drainpipes directing rain water into it. Then a solar pump to pump water up to the cube which will gravity feed the watet heater and toilet.


----------



## Nugget_Hound

Yes a bit of black hose coiled up will be fine for a shower in the middle of nowhere,

Here is the solar panel I made its not great but was more about learning how to stripe the cells together , they are about .2mm thick , so very hard not to break , saving the rest of my cells til I get to Spain , I love all this eco stuff , for me its not so much about saving the planet, just having fun , aking your own electric etc being self reliant!!


----------



## Muskin

Hi all.

We bought our Finca in February this year and we currently have caravans to stay in there. We hope to renovate and extend (?!) eventually, but this is a very long term project for us. 
We would love to live off the land, farming, tourism, etc, but I've heard that that can be near on impossible. So for now it will just have to be the most amazing holiday place, even without water and electricity!
Speaking of which, I have been in touch with Julie from Finca Casa Aragon, and asked if she could recommend a good way to go about getting our water sorted. Well I just checked my emails and Mercedes has found our land details and has been taking to Raul about it for us. They really are lovely ladies, and I look forward to seeing them both, and dealing with them both again.

Joe. A drink sounds perfect!

Hope to meet you all soon 

Liz


----------



## jupeter

mimi855559 said:


> We have bought a finca in Maella and would love to be in touch with any ex-pats in the area, for general advice and poss sharing of resources.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated, we are new to this,
> 
> thanks muchos
> 
> Maria


Hello, I am looking at moving out to Maella some time next year and would be greatfull on any info re the legal side of renovating a casita on a finca, we are only looking for one about 50m plus in size so not very big, I have brought in spain before so know about NIE etc, it is more about Maella I need to know can you live full time in one of the finca's like what Finca casa aragon have for sale. and also if you can renovate any builders you know, I have also found previously the ones the agent recommend are normally very expensive. Thank you in advance. Peter


----------



## welldoneson

jupeter said:


> Hello, I am looking at moving out to Maella some time next year and would be greatfull on any info re the legal side of renovating a casita on a finca, we are only looking for one about 50m plus in size so not very big, I have brought in spain before so know about NIE etc, it is more about Maella I need to know can you live full time in one of the finca's like what Finca casa aragon have for sale. and also if you can renovate any builders you know, I have also found previously the ones the agent recommend are normally very expensive. Thank you in advance. Peter


Hi, we bought our finca about 18 months ago. We got planning permission using an architect in Caspe and are most of the way through renovating our casa. Send me your email and I will send you some pics of the work. Our builder has been great and I thoroughly recommend him. He is a brit who has lived in Spain for the last five years or so...he also bought thrpugh finca casa aragon and lives on his land all year round. I can introduce you if you like his work.
Regards,
Joe


----------



## jupeter

welldoneson said:


> Hi, we bought our finca about 18 months ago. We got planning permission using an architect in Caspe and are most of the way through renovating our casa. Send me your email and I will send you some pics of the work. Our builder has been great and I thoroughly recommend him. He is a brit who has lived in Spain for the last five years or so...he also bought thrpugh finca casa aragon and lives on his land all year round. I can introduce you if you like his work.
> Regards,
> Joe


Thanks for the reply, is this builder a registered Spanish builder as I have found out if you just use a mate you can not get a habitation licence, any thoughts


----------



## welldoneson

jupeter said:


> Thanks for the reply, is this builder a registered Spanish builder as I have found out if you just use a mate you can not get a habitation licence, any thoughts


Yes he is registered builder.. as far as I am aware you can do work yourself and get habitation licence as long as you get a proper project using an architect and meet all building regs. I may be wrong as this is just what I have worked out from the architect but I do not speak spanish and rely on google translate to do the paperwork. Might be worth consulting a solicitor to be sure.


----------



## Nugget_Hound

Get some pics up of your projects guys if you can , be awesome to see!!!


----------



## welldoneson

Nugget_Hound said:


> Get some pics up of your projects guys if you can , be awesome to see!!!


Hi, some pics of our roof going on can be seen here:

http://www.fincasinspain.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=309&start=10

...and this is what we started with:

http://www.fincasinspain.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=258


----------



## CaraGilligan

*Finca in Maella*

Hi All

I'm on the verge of purchasing a finca just outside of Maella through finca casa aragon and would be really grateful for any advice/warnings/thoughts. Thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica

CaraGilligan said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm on the verge of purchasing a finca just outside of Maella through finca casa aragon and would be really grateful for any advice/warnings/thoughts. Thanks in advance


:welcome:

we've had quite a few posters from that area recently - have a read of these threads 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/115546-maella-aragon.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...living-spain/149820-looking-finca-aragon.html


----------



## nogard

*Doing it oneself*

Hi All, I am looking to purchase a Finca in Aragon, a tad North of you; to the North of Barbastro. I am more than capable of doing all the renovation work myself. My question is; is one allowed to do so? Thanks.


----------



## nogard

Roble,
Many thanks. Excellent info. and to the point. Just what I needed to hear.


----------



## nogard

roble said:


> no worries if you need any advice on where to purchase materials or what ever just ask, at the moment I am not online at home but will be soon,
> Roble


Hi Roble, Will take up your offer once I am sorted and settled. I aim to live in the Campo and, like yourself, I aim to live off grid and be self sufficient. Thanks.
Nogard.


----------



## nogard

mimi855559 said:


> Hi, we keep the 4 x 4 on the property. We fly into wherever, Barcelona or Reus depending on prices schedule etc. We also drive down from St Malo, only 12 hours. Any advice needed please feel free. We all need to get together sometime this year!
> 
> best
> 
> Maria


Hi Maria, Would you be so kind as to inform me of the route you take, when driving from St. Malo. Thanks.
Nogard.


----------



## jupeter

*Abogardo/solisitor*

Can anyone recommend an abogado who is in the Maella area and deals with property/land purchases, we want to find our own so hopefully they will have our interests at heart. Thanks in advance PS they must be registered not some back street set up
Thanks in advance for any help
Peter


----------



## Yettiman

Hi,

My Wife and I are coming over soon, to look around, we are thinking of buying in the area, would love to meet up and chat over a bottle of wine, if you are free

Tony


----------



## Yettiman

Sorry, I meant to say, this is an open invite to whomever is free, We will have a car so should be able to find a way to meet up.

Tony


----------



## skiprat

*maella newbie*

hi everyone newbie here just like to say what a great and informative site you have only joined yesterday and have learnt more about maella aragon on here than the 5 years we have owned our finca .


----------



## skiprat

hi all did you manage to find parking for 4x4 near reus airport we looked in june without much success even tried the caravan storage places around salou area cheers


----------



## skiprat

hi roble we have a finca 12 klm out of mealla we are over on 22 sept and have an army sankey trailer for bringing water from town does this trailer have to be mot even though it wont be going on the main roads just the track from finca to water supply at mealla. thanks


----------



## skiprat

hi roble thats good news it will only be carrying water ibcs from mealla if i can get a tipper ram fitted underneath it may be nipping into ramons builders yard to collect stone chipping .we are quiet far from the village so hoping can get away with 1000 ltrs water a week plus the 6000 ltrs underneath the finca rain willing cheers


----------



## nogard

roble said:


> My advice to anyone whose seriously thinking of buying here do not use estate agents that do not live in Maella. There are two women that have been selling here for many years that do not live in Maella and they are responsible for destroying a lot of peoples dreams, they have threatened other estate agents, their builder has been sued twice, they recommend architects who take yr money and do not deliver and being registered does not mean anything here in Spain.


Hi. Do the woman who run Finca Casa Aragon, live in Maella?


----------



## skiprat

hi nogard no 1 lives in corbera i dont know about the over 1 its 5 years or more since we bought a finca with them


----------



## nogard

Thanks.


----------



## zouki

*fincas in maella,aragon*

Hello everyone, my name is Toni , I have been searching for a long time for a small piece of land around Maella in Aragon, where i can come and stay for a few weeks at a time in our campervan or yurt. Im sure you will all agree there are plenty of these pretty little finca's for sale with various estate agents promising all sorts of help, but unfortunately my dream seems to be short lived. Since I've started reading across the forum the amount of stories from being lied to by the estate agents, police harassment of foreigners, to it even being illegal to place a camper/caravan on the piece of land that you buy. Although all that I have read has been informative I am now severely confused and scared to venture any further without proper advise. Is there anyone living in Maella, who's went through the whole process, that can please advise me on these matters.


----------



## skiprat

Hi Roble thats a sound idea but was thinking along the lines of a water balsa that i can jump in when it gets to hot my builder said it was 50 plus there in august .Thats down to planning consent first tho mate have got to get my olive trees all healthy again and the land turned over .Do you mean the big green storage tanks on concrete base type and how much would they charge delivery for water cheers


----------



## Muskin

*Christmas in Aragon*

Hi everyone.

We are hoping to come over to Maella for Christmas to look after our olives! 

I know that it will be very cold as we discovered earlier this year, but can anyone tell me what else to expect in the way of Spanish life at Christmas please?

Are their shops open much? Will we be able to get a Christmas lunch somewhere? And if so, what do they have?! Otherwise it will be a caravan dinner!

What are their traditions? etc etc etc!

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Muskin said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> We are hoping to come over to Maella for Christmas to look after our olives!
> 
> I know that it will be very cold as we discovered earlier this year, but can anyone tell me what else to expect in the way of Spanish life at Christmas please?
> 
> Are their shops open much? Will we be able to get a Christmas lunch somewhere? And if so, what do they have?! Otherwise it will be a caravan dinner!
> 
> What are their traditions? etc etc etc!
> 
> Thanks


The most special dates are 
24th evening/ night (special family dinner, usually not before 10:00pm, shops/ offices may close after lunch, mass)
25th (mass, may be family lunch)
31st (family dinner, again late, fireworks at midnight - mainly bangers and rockets thrown out of balcony windows)
1st Shops definitely closed and guess what? Time for family lunch!
5th This night is when the wise men (Los Reyes Magos) arrive with presents for the children, and although Father Christmas is very popular too, this is the night with most tradition. Parades in the streets to greet the wise men.
6th - definitely holiday. Family walks with kids playing with presents
Search for other threads about Christmas


----------



## mimi855559

Hi, we also have a finca in Maella, and desperately want to fill an above ground pool. Anychance you could help us carry water next year? Warning though we are 7kms from village and some of the track is scary...Let me know if you can help...Use of pool offered in exchange.

thanks

Mimi



skiprat said:


> hi roble we have a finca 12 klm out of mealla we are over on 22 sept and have an army sankey trailer for bringing water from town does this trailer have to be mot even though it wont be going on the main roads just the track from finca to water supply at mealla. thanks


----------



## skiprat

Hi mimi of course no problem we are trying to get hold of an old ex army landrover to leave at the finca and have told the builder he can then use the trailer with the landrover to bring stone in for the road .it carries 2 water ibcs and has a tipper on it so we can tip the stone out without all that shovelin in the heat so a lot easier .we are in low caranet which is 14 klm out of mealla so a long haul for water .how big a balsa are you building there mimmi cheers


----------



## mimi855559

Hi again, we have an above ground pool we want to set up. It is blisteringly hot in our valley in Summer and with no air-conditioning it is essential, not as indulgent as it sounds! Problem is filling the darn thing. We are 7km from the water in Maella and reckon maybe 10 cubes, we really need some help so it does not take weeks! We have two cubes and we will try and get other help. Won't be until next summer, but with a few of us it is achievable and as I say welcome to use when weather is really hot......I am over from 5th Oct to 12th so if you want to meet in the village centre maybe to say howdy doody?

M


----------



## mimi855559

*Calling maella ex-pats*

Maella expats.

Looking to meet up early October in village square one evening/afternoon. Would like to see how many of us are on this journey on the campo. Looking to share ideas, resources and make some friends

Mimi


----------



## Muskin

Hi mimi.

We have one cube and a van we can use to help you next year. Hopefully we will have two cubes by then as well. 
Next summer is a long way away and my memory is shocking so can you remind me nearer the time please?!


----------



## nogard

mimi855559 said:


> Hi, we keep the 4 x 4 on the property. We fly into wherever, Barcelona or Reus depending on prices schedule etc. We also drive down from St Malo, only 12 hours. Any advice needed please feel free. We all need to get together sometime this year!
> 
> best
> 
> Maria


Hi, I am going to be driving down from Roscoff next week. Which route do you take when driving? 
Thanks.


----------



## skiprat

hi all we are over 21 sept till oct 1 up to now any one there then we can have a coffe with we are driving down from santander .we are only just getting to know the area a little better every time we go over so any advice is hugely appreciated and mimmi you can use our trailer and ibcs no problem cheers


----------



## mimi855559

Muskin said:


> Hi mimi.
> 
> We have one cube and a van we can use to help you next year. Hopefully we will have two cubes by then as well.
> Next summer is a long way away and my memory is shocking so can you remind me nearer the time please?!



Great stuff Muskin, pool party next year I am thinking lol. Hopefully we can all meet up this year in October.

M


----------



## mimi855559

skiprat said:


> hi all we are over 21 sept till oct 1 up to now any one there then we can have a coffe with we are driving down from santander .we are only just getting to know the area a little better every time we go over so any advice is hugely appreciated and mimmi you can use our trailer and ibcs no problem cheers


Great stuff thanks. Two friends are in the Valley at present doing some work so I will try and organise something whilst you are there for you to meet them

M


----------



## mimi855559

nogard said:


> Hi, I am going to be driving down from Roscoff next week. Which route do you take when driving?
> Thanks.


I am flying this time. But we generally go over the Pyrenees at Donostia and kinda head left towards Barcelona, Sat Nav does all the work lol. It is a long day, but quicker than flying as we live in Jersey and for some of the journey if we fly we are going in the wrong direction first, plus of course we can bring stuff down.

M


----------



## nogard

Many thanks.

Nogard


----------



## buhos

*Maella 21-28/09*

Hi there,

We are a family of 4 from and in Belgium looking to relocate to Spain...
if all goes well we will be looking at properties in Maella in a week (21-28th) 
does anyone know the agency simpelifemagalia ?Our dream is to be selfsuficient, to grow and farm and raise our kids in the green, we still have a lot to find out, to learn...if any of you have done the same we would love to hear from you. Does anyone know a nice place to stay, preferably in Maella of course, it's kind of difficult to find a b&b or hotel ? Thanks, greetings from Belgium, Sabine & family


----------



## Pesky Wesky

buhos said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are a family of 4 from and in Belgium looking to relocate to Spain...
> if all goes well we will be looking at properties in Maella in a week (21-28th)
> does anyone know the agency simpelifemagalia ?Our dream is to be selfsuficient, to grow and farm and raise our kids in the green, we still have a lot to find out, to learn...if any of you have done the same we would love to hear from you. Does anyone know a nice place to stay, preferably in Maella of course, it's kind of difficult to find a b&b or hotel ? Thanks, greetings from Belgium, Sabine & family


Have you done a search for Maella on the forum? there is a thread going on at the moment where quite a group of people have got in touch


----------



## buhos

Hi, 

Yes, I have but I can't reply on their posts yet..
Thanks,
grtz,
Sabine


----------



## xabiaxica

buhos said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I have but I can't reply on their posts yet..
> Thanks,
> grtz,
> Sabine


yes you can - you've just replied here - it's exactly the same.....


----------



## welldoneson

Hi,

We stay at Caspe Camping... they have a good website and the facilities are excellent. They have camping pitches and also small villas/bungalows to hire. Caspe is only 30 mins drive from Maella.

Hope you find something you like. We have a lovely finca 5km out of Maella that we have just restored.

Regards,
Joe.


----------



## welldoneson

Hi Mimi,

unfortunately we can't make it out until next spring but we hope to meet up with everyone then.

All the best,
Joe.


----------



## welldoneson

Hi Zouki,

We bought our finca a couple of years ago and have renovated the ruin on it. The builder we used to renovate our ruin in Maella lives locally and is a good source of advice. He is a Brit who has been out there for the last 5 years. I can forward his contact details if you send me a pm.


----------



## welldoneson

Hi everyone,

Can anyone suggest a company they have used to get buildings/contents insurance for an isolated rural finca? 

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## skiprat

Hi Everyone
is anybody over in maella 22nd to30th sept to meet up in the village and share some ideas about finca living would be good to find the new neighbours ta


----------



## Lancs_Hotpot

Hey, 

I was wondering if you guys could help me? I am looking to buy a place in the region and was wondering if you know of anyone selling any land around the 4+ acre mark. I have a very small budget of £7k. The aim is a live of the land style life style utilising permaculture methods etc.. The only thing is I was wondering is how dry as such the land is? Is is possible to bore a water well?

I was also wondering what you thought of the locals and if they are friendly?

Thanks in advanced,

Daniel


----------



## buhos

we are, newbies, coming to the area, looking at properties for the first time ;-) (21-28/09)


----------



## mimi855559

Good advice there. Go to the area talk to people, there is plenty of land for sale but you need to speak Spanish or find someone competant who can help you. Water is a problem, but if you choose your crops sensibly it is achievable unless you want to go into mass production. Water is free in the village for irrigation purposes, buy a trailer and a couple of cubes. Even where there is mains water most people buy bottled it is cheap....any advice, there are a veritable plethora of friendly locals and our new ex-pat community willing to help and advise...welcome to the area you will not regret buying here

best

Mimi


----------



## buhos

We'll do Mimi, thanks for the advice. We have 3 appointments with different agencies, staying at a local B&B who have bought not so long ago, rebuild and now are in business. Looking forward to coming to the area !


----------



## samnaj

Hi everyone,

I 'm also looking to buy a finca in Maella and I've learned a lot from your experiences.

Thank you very much

PS : For buhos, is it possible for you to contact me by private message because I've restrictions as a new user. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

the PM facility is activated after just 5 good posts - & a little patience


why not join in a few discussions, ask some questions, maybe answer some!? - that's what a forum is all about


----------



## samnaj

Hi everyone,

Yes, I agree with you xabiachica.

The only reason is that my english is not very good and I make a lot of efforts to whrite correctly two lines.


----------



## CaraGilligan

mimi855559 said:


> our builder Steve is a diamond. London guy been building in Spain for years. We got the whole casita done for what was quoted for just the roof from the builder recommended to us by the estate agents! He has a love for his work and does not cut corners, he is the old type of builder, the ones you could trust... He is in retirement now in Spain but will take on various projects according to his mood lol. Fortunately for us, he liked us and he has done a wonderful job on our little casita.
> 
> Let me know if we can help at all
> 
> regards
> 
> Maria.


Hi Maria. Would it be possible to have Steve's contact details please? Either an email or mobile number would be great. Or if you can recommend another builder in the area? Thanks. Cara


----------



## welldoneson

CaraGilligan said:


> Hi Maria. Would it be possible to have Steve's contact details please? Either an email or mobile number would be great. Or if you can recommend another builder in the area? Thanks. Cara


Our builder did an amazing job on our place and has a list of happy clients. I think I already sent you his details Cara. Congrats on completing on your finca... I can send you some pics of our place if you pm me with your email.
Joe


----------



## CaraGilligan

Thanks Joe. I pm'd you. Cara


----------



## mimi855559

welldoneson said:


> Our builder did an amazing job on our place and has a list of happy clients. I think I already sent you his details Cara. Congrats on completing on your finca... I can send you some pics of our place if you pm me with your email.
> Joe


I am back in Maella tomorrow for a week, email me back and I will give you details. If in Maella, we can meet in town square..let me know when

Mimi


----------



## CaraGilligan

Hi we are in maella around 11 ish if that's good for you ?

Cara


----------



## zx10r-Al

Hi, sorry it's been a while, we've had quite a turbulent journey. We've found a property we want, but it appears the bank are in the process of repossessing it, which we know could be a long process. The family are willing to sell it, but we feel the debt owed is more than it is currently worth, so we're waiting for the repossession. In the meantime, we're looking at buying a masia with land to turn into a holiday rental. I have a few questions regarding this, so i'll start new threads.


----------



## Rita Gibson

*Hoping to purchase a Finca in Aragon*

Hi 

We are thinking of purchasing a finca with no building on it. We have been told by an estate agent that it will be legal to build a house on it when the local plan is adopted it is one hectare in size. Does anyone know if this is correct please?

Also we are having difficult trying to get a solicitor in this region to write back to us with a quote for what they will charge us to act on our behalf in the purchase of this land. We have written to solicitor via their emails on their website but they dont seem to be bothered to reply to us. Can anyone give us some wise recommendation of a good solicitor in the region if poss please. Also is there anyone out there who has purchased a finaca of land in this region and either put a caravan on it or actually managed to buid on it. If so have your connected to the water balsa and has this been successful?

Thanks a million for your advice.

Rita


----------



## Stravinsky

Frankly, I wouldnt believe a word of what an estate agent in Spain told me, because all they are interested in is selling you that property.

Ask the local town hall, or better still when you do find a solicitor, ask them to ask the town hall. I wouldnt buy it on an estate agents "it will be legal" promise


----------



## Rita Gibson

Hi 

Thanks a lot for your advice. Do you think it is possible for us to find a good Spanish Solicitor whilst in England looking on the internet? Or do you think we physically have to try and find one by us being physically in Aragon?

We really appreciate you replying to us so quick.

Thanks.

Rita


----------



## Stravinsky

Rita Gibson said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks a lot for your advice. Do you think it is possible for us to find a good Spanish Solicitor whilst in England looking on the internet? Or do you think we physically have to try and find one by us being physically in Aragon?
> 
> We really appreciate you replying to us so quick.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Rita


I think I'd be asking for recommendations Rita, but as I said ... not off a seller or an estate agent. I'm afraid I cant help in the area you are looking, although I can give you the name of ours in Gandia who may know someone in that direction

CAROLINA JUST MIRÓ
Abogado - Lawyer
Spanish Law Society Member No 12728
Insured via Spanish Law Society

Office Hours : Monday to Friday 09:00 to 19.00.

Mobile number: (00 34) 630 236 484

Landline (00 34) 960 712 983

Http://gandialawyers.com

Pso. Germanías, 43. Esc.8-1º-1ª
46702-Gandía
Valencia


----------



## Calas felices

For some unknown reason a lot of Spanish businesses (and lawyers seem to be particularly bad at this) don't use the Internet and e mail as much as you might think. After all a lot of them still seem to demand communication by fax!


----------



## Rita Gibson

O That's really kind of you to take the trouble to give us the details of your Lawyer in Gandia, Thank you very much.

Best Wishes

Rita and Stu


----------



## Rita Gibson

Thanks a lot Calas for your advice much appreciated.
Rita and Stu


----------



## Rita Gibson

Hi Stravinsky

It's us again. Your Solicitor kindly contacted us but unfortunately the colleague she was hoping may be able to act on our behalf in purchase of land close to Maella Aragon is unable to act for us which is a huge pity. We dont know what to do - how to find a good Solicitor. Do you have any other suggestions where we could find one? by any chance?

Or is there anybody out there who has used a competent honest Solicitor in Maella/Aragon who can send us their name address and email please?

Thanks a lot.

Best Wishes

Rita


----------



## welldoneson

Try Jonathan Eskeri. . Google his name, he has/had a practice in Taragona I think. He will put you in contact with one locally.


----------



## welldoneson

Here is his email: [email protected]

I spoke with him on the phone a few months ago and he was very helpful.


----------



## Rita Gibson

Thanks a lot welldoneson. Very much appreciated.

Best Wishes

Rita


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Rita Gibson said:


> Hi Stravinsky
> 
> It's us again. Your Solicitor kindly contacted us but unfortunately the colleague she was hoping may be able to act on our behalf in purchase of land close to Maella Aragon is unable to act for us which is a huge pity. We dont know what to do - how to find a good Solicitor. Do you have any other suggestions where we could find one? by any chance?
> 
> Or is there anybody out there who has used a competent honest Solicitor in Maella/Aragon who can send us their name address and email please?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> Rita


Why don't you look at the other threads about buying fincas in Maella Aragon on the forum and post on them?


----------



## welldoneson

Hi Roble, yeah I did but the company that he used no longer use the same underwriters and will not insure my place as it is more than 1km from town. No luck with any other companies either.. apparently there is a local Mapre office in Maella but the guy on the phone said that I would have to go in in person so they can come out to assess the building.


----------



## vhh123

Hi
we've also just bought a piece of land in the Maella district and are beginning to go through options of restoring/building etc. Any advice/tips would be gratefully received! Thanks


----------



## vhh123

roble said:


> Best thing fire away with your questions and ill see what i can answer


Thanks that's very kind of you! You may regret it.
Have you had any dealings with the town hall about building permission? We are not sure whether we need an architects project or not. We will have to replace the roof, put in windows and add a concrete floor which we understand are structural jobs and therefore need architects plans; however the builder has quoted for the whole lot and is suggesting he can get the permission to build from the council himself.
Any advice?


----------



## welldoneson

Hi vhh,
We are a year or so along this process. We got a full project and our builder has done a great job on our building, reroofing and putting in windows. He prices by the job and was significantly better value than another builder recommended to us who priced for the whole thing. I can send you his contact details if you pm me. Have a look back over this thread as there has been a lot of discussion about this topic already. Also links to other threads that will be relevant to you. Good luck!


----------



## vhh123

Thanks, that's helpful and encouraging to hear. I can't PM yet as I'm new to the site but as soon as I can I'll send you a message to get your builder's details. Thanks again


----------



## vhh123

welldoneson said:


> Looks good...I am planning to use a lpg tankless water heater. I have found some on ebay that will run from a gravity feed low pressure hose pipe. My plan is to put a 1000litre water cube on the hill behind my building and have an underground water tank buried infront of the house with drainpipes directing rain water into it. Then a solar pump to pump water up to the cube which will gravity feed the watet heater and toilet.


Hi we're making our plans for off grid living near Maella - just wondered what the pros and cons are of the lpg water heater versus solar? vhh


----------



## welldoneson

We plan to use the lpg tabkless heater as it runs off low pressure and will provide hot water in winter when there can be snow in the region. (Providing we can stop the water supply from freezing). As we are only using our place as a holiday home the cost of lpg will be relatively small for us. If we were living there all year round I would definitely have solar set up for most of the year and either a tankless heater or a wood stove with a back boiler for hot water for winter use. The set up cost of a basic solar water heating system is very low and there are little or no ongoing costs.


----------



## vhh123

Thanks, that's very helpful - there's lots to think about when you've never done anything like this before!


----------



## welldoneson

Yeah I know what you mean.. it is worth it though and there seems to be a growing number of expats buying land in the area. Our place is just about habitable now and next year we plan to put in the bathroom and stay out on the land. Up til now we have camped at Caspe when we have been out to Spain. Where abouts is your land?


----------



## vhh123

We're in a small valley off the main Matarrana river valley between Mazaleon and Maella. If you know that area, it's about 1km from the Val Comuna reservoir. We have a VW camper so hope to be able to camp on the land when we do short visits until we get things sorted. Can I ask what you are doing about a toilet? We're looking at dry ones, which seem to be the easiest solution given the general lack of water and so we can avoid having a septic tank!


----------



## welldoneson

We plan to put in a septic tank which was part of our planning application but I did consider a composting toilet. There are a number of companies making them or you could make your own for very little cost. You may find this link helpful

http://www.weblife.org/humanure/

In the end we decided that we would have a flushing loo as we will not live there and it will not require a lot of water for a two week stay. The plan is to collect rainwater in a large underground tank fed by the guttering from the roof. If we were living out there this would not be practical as it would use too much water.


----------



## goodlime

I have a finca in Maella, although I don't spend a whole lot of time there since it is currently a little too rustic for human survival!

I have some projects there in the works, but it is all case of doing the work when the money is there!

I will be in Maella next Sunday/Monday for a day before heading to my other property in Denia.


----------



## pedrovich

*Finca*

Hi. I am looking at Fincas in and around the Rio Ebra that appears to be a 15 minute or so drive from Maella. Which estate agents were worth using? I have seen ads from finca casa aragon. They say a lot of things about being able to build etc and get water supplied to properties. I believe it is better to buy a plot with a ruin on it already, is this the case? Plus also having your own well. We would like olives to cultivate and are quite capable of building work and wood work. We are a couple in our forties looking for a challenge

Thanks all for your help


----------



## goodlime

I have heard that well drilling around this area is a fruitless endeavor. There are many fincas around Maella that have a connection to the agricultural water system.

There seems to be a lot of misinformation going around about what you can and cannot build, and the regulations change from time to time also.

I recently submitted an architectural project to the ayuntamiento (town hall) and had it rejected on the basis that the estimations of cost were too low. They were and this was due to the architect putting ridiculously low figures for some things. For example listing €60 for excavation works when you cannot even get a digger on site for that. The town hall charge a small tax for building projects and they don't want to be short changed. 

This project in question was for an almacen (agricultural warehouse). I am not sure what chance there is of getting a full house project passed, since the campo is supposedly not where people should be living... supposedly.

If you buy a house with a ruin on it, then you can usually get permissions to renovate. I am by no means the expert, and am learning myself by doing and the experience of other friends in the area.


----------



## vhh123

Hi Pedrovich
we've recently bought a mixed olive/almond finca in Maella area with a small building to renovate using Simple Life Magalia (they are online). They are based in the town and seem to tell it like it is about the properties on their site. Not sure if they have any properties in the area where you are looking though.
Free water is available in town and capturing rain water from the roof seems to be the favourite way to go. 
Get independent advice from a local architect about what is and isn't possible before you buy anything as they have to be completely up to date with planning and building regs. Having a building already is normally a bonus - but if new build is possible that can be can be more economical than restoration.

Good luck with your search
VHH



pedrovich said:


> Hi. I am looking at Fincas in and around the Rio Ebra that appears to be a 15 minute or so drive from Maella. Which estate agents were worth using? I have seen ads from finca casa aragon. They say a lot of things about being able to build etc and get water supplied to properties. I believe it is better to buy a plot with a ruin on it already, is this the case? Plus also having your own well. We would like olives to cultivate and are quite capable of building work and wood work. We are a couple in our forties looking for a challenge
> 
> Thanks all for your help


----------



## vhh123

Thanks, that's pretty much the conclusion we've come to. We'd rather pay a bit more but be legal. The architect we have been recommended is also in Caspe but she speaks good English luckily for us!



roble said:


> You can get away with a small works licence but legally you require a project, but this is not the uk. A project should not cost you much more than 1500-2000 euros and could save you any problems that may arise in the future


----------



## pedrovich

*Thanks*



vhh123 said:


> Hi Pedrovich
> we've recently bought a mixed olive/almond finca in Maella area with a small building to renovate using Simple Life Magalia (they are online). They are based in the town and seem to tell it like it is about the properties on their site. Not sure if they have any properties in the area where you are looking though.
> Free water is available in town and capturing rain water from the roof seems to be the favourite way to go.
> Get independent advice from a local architect about what is and isn't possible before you buy anything as they have to be completely up to date with planning and building regs. Having a building already is normally a bonus - but if new build is possible that can be can be more economical than restoration.
> 
> Good luck with your search
> VHH


Thank you for your advice. We havent taken a trip yet to the area. But we will be soon. Recommendations on an architect would be helpful too. Thanks


----------



## welldoneson

pedrovich said:


> Thank you for your advice. We havent taken a trip yet to the area. But we will be soon. Recommendations on an architect would be helpful too. Thanks


The architect recommended by Roble (above) is excellent but as he says she only speaks spanish so google translate has been a godsend. She's quick to answer your e-mails and the service we have received has been brilliant.


----------



## vhh123

Hi 
we are using a Spanish architect in Caspe who speaks English. I can let you have her details if you are interested.




pedrovich said:


> Thank you for your advice. We havent taken a trip yet to the area. But we will be soon. Recommendations on an architect would be helpful too. Thanks


----------



## welldoneson

I just found that the caminos around Maella have all been added to google maps on my phone...incredible! 
I can go right down the track to my finca


----------



## welldoneson

Can anyone recommend a cheap Spanish euros account. My lloyds international account has been bought out by Sabadell and they plan to double the annual charge. I only use the account to pay my IBI by direct debit so am annoyed I have to pay 50 euros a year for a 5 euros tax bill! Any suggestions?


----------



## welldoneson

Thanks Roble, Merry Christmas to you. I'll be in touch in the new year.


----------



## douglasaq

Hello Everyone,

First of all, sorry for entering my initial post with a reply, but I am new to the site and I am still figuring things out. 

I am thinking of buying land in Maella and I was lucky to find these pages and your posts. I have been searching for information online and have more or less some idea about the buying process (at least in theory lol). However, I still have some questions regarding some issues that may have been experienced by some expats who are already established in Maella. 

I am not dealing with any Estate Agents in particular, although I have contacted those from Simple Life Magalia to ask them questions. Has anyone had any experience with them? I have also visited Finca Casa Aragon's Website but haven't contacted them (Maria, I read about your experiences and of others who swear by them, but I guess they are just like most or all real estate agents everywhere).

While at Simple Life Magalia's Website, I noticed they mention that the properties (at least those on their site) allow for a caseta or almacén, but they are only for temporary stays. However, my intention is to eventually make the move permanently with my wife. Does anyone know if at the ayuntamiento they would allow any changes to these ordinances? My idea is for an off the grid house with a small solar system and perhaps a turbine as a back up (if conditions warrant it and the ayuntamiento allows it) with a small vegetable garden. Can anyone tell me how the conditions are in Maella to grow a vegetable garden? I have noticed the soil looks very arid in most pictures. However, I feel very attracted to the area, as it seems quiet and peaceful, something we are very fond of.

I am hoping to go check some properties later in the year (don't have a definite date yet) and buy as soon as possible after my visit, so I would also like to meet other expats and exchange ideas on natural building processes and any other topics I can be of help. I hope to be of assistance with Spanish translations to other expats in the area as well. 

All the best,

Douglas


----------



## welldoneson

Hi Douglas, 
Welcome to the forum.. the person to speak to is Roble. He is living on his land near Maella and has the kind of set up you are talking about. He has been living on his land for about five years and is always able to give good quality advice on such matters. If you want to grow food then make sure you buy land with agricultural mains water, this is a must! Im sure others will be along soon to offer their advice too. We are going out to stay on our land at the end of July so maybe see you there. 
All the best, Joe.


----------



## douglasaq

Hello Joe,

Thanks for the information and the warm welcome. Although I don't have a definite date yet, I was thinking of going by the end of July/beginning of August, so I hope our trips coincide so we can meet personally. I am excited at the possibility of meeting other expats in the area! 

I hope that Roble can be available sometime to ask him some questions. Slowly but surely, I have have become more conscious about the environment and living within our means (within the reasonable), so building green seems to be the way to help us achieve that. I am also hoping that, unlike other countries, the Spanish authorities are more open to alternative building methods.

By the way, which estate agents are you working with in Spain? Can you recommend them? 

Thanks,
Douglas


----------



## welldoneson

I think you may have some difficulties getting planning permission to build in wood Douglas but of course you must check this out with a local architect and the local ayuntamiento to make sure. I expect all of the land available that you are looking at is classed as rustico or agricultural land which officially you cannot have a dwelling on however in practice many people live on their land with no problems. We got a full project to renovate our building as a holiday home but I have yet to meet anyone who has got a full habitation certificate in order to live on their land completely legally. But this is Spain so no one really cares that much.
Once you have private messaging facility I can give you the email addresses of some people that are much more in the know than myself who can offer their advice on planning etc.
With regards to estate agents we used the services of finca casa aragon and had no problems but I know some people are not fans of theirs...like you say estate agents can't please everyone. 

We are going out on July 25th for a week so it would be great to meet up - I can introduce you to our builder who is excellent and show you our building that has been basically renovated, so far, from a complete ruin. The area is so lovely and as you say the peace and tranquility of life there is a real attraction. Keep posting and I will send you a PM when you open this facility.


----------



## douglasaq

Hello again Joe, thank you so much for all the info. You guessed correctly, as I would like to build something in wood. Some people have successfully built the same type of dwelling here and in Canada, but I would like to add a concrete foundation to it to make it more stable. Although it's a wooden structure, it is very stable. Do you have any ideas why they wouldn't allow to build in wood? 

On the other hand, I obtained the contact information from a couple of Spanish banks (one of them is Ibercaja) and a Gestor (Gestoria Marisa Gil Tarrago in Avenida Pablo Gargallo 6, Maella) - I am just throwing in their names to see if anyone has had any experience with them. As I stated above, I believe Ibercaja is a Spanish bank (its name has a definite Spanish flavor).

I also wanted to ask you which type of N.I.E. you would recommend, resident or non-resident N.I.E. I understand I can apply for it here, but I have not called the Spanish consulate. 

Again, thanks for all your help and I will stop by tomorrow again. I am still reading some previous posts in this thread to see if I can get some other tips that I may have missed but that may be buried within those threads. I also hope to have access to the PM feature here soon.

My best to you,

Douglas


----------



## xabiaxica

welldoneson said:


> I think you may have some difficulties getting planning permission to build in wood Douglas but of course you must check this out with a local architect and the local ayuntamiento to make sure. I expect all of the land available that you are looking at is classed as rustico or agricultural land which officially you cannot have a dwelling on however in practice many people live on their land with no problems. We got a full project to renovate our building as a holiday home but I have yet to meet anyone who has got a full habitation certificate in order to live on their land completely legally. *But this is Spain so no one really cares that much.*
> Once you have private messaging facility I can give you the email addresses of some people that are much more in the know than myself who can offer their advice on planning etc.
> With regards to estate agents we used the services of finca casa aragon and had no problems but I know some people are not fans of theirs...like you say estate agents can't please everyone.
> 
> We are going out on July 25th for a week so it would be great to meet up - I can introduce you to our builder who is excellent and show you our building that has been basically renovated, so far, from a complete ruin. The area is so lovely and as you say the peace and tranquility of life there is a real attraction. Keep posting and I will send you a PM when you open this facility.


maybe _at the moment_ they don't care that much in your area - but tell that to these people in Andalucía - no one cared much there 13 years ago & now their houses are to be demolished - & they were led to believe that that _did _have full licenses - you never quite know what might happen down the line

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-spain/299274-building-licence-revoked.html


----------



## welldoneson

Hi Douglas, with regards to building in wood I expect that this would not be allowed as it is not keeping with the buildings that already exist in the area..all be it that Spain is very relaxed in many ways my beliefe is that this is one thing that the authorities are very strict about, although I may be wrong. Again Roble is the one to ask as he has built a lot of links in the local community having lived near Maella for five years. We used an architect in Caspe called Trinity, and I am sure she would be able to answer any questions you may have by email. I think Roble pasted her email address in this thread a few pages back but let me know if you cant find it and I will send you it. She only speaks Spanish but has been a great help to me, having arranged our building works permission. I fully recommend her services.
Joe.


----------



## xabiaxica

douglasaq said:


> Hello again Joe, thank you so much for all the info. You guessed correctly, as I would like to build something in wood. Some people have successfully built the same type of dwelling here and in Canada, but I would like to add a concrete foundation to it to make it more stable. Although it's a wooden structure, it is very stable. Do you have any ideas why they wouldn't allow to build in wood?
> 
> On the other hand, I obtained the contact information from a couple of Spanish banks (one of them is Ibercaja) and a Gestor (Gestoria Marisa Gil Tarrago in Avenida Pablo Gargallo 6, Maella) - I am just throwing in their names to see if anyone has had any experience with them. As I stated above, I believe Ibercaja is a Spanish bank (its name has a definite Spanish flavor).
> 
> *I also wanted to ask you which type of N.I.E. you would recommend, resident or non-resident N.I.E.* I understand I can apply for it here, but I have not called the Spanish consulate.
> 
> Again, thanks for all your help and I will stop by tomorrow again. I am still reading some previous posts in this thread to see if I can get some other tips that I may have missed but that may be buried within those threads. I also hope to have access to the PM feature here soon.
> 
> My best to you,
> 
> Douglas


there is only one kind of NIE - it's just a fiscal ID number which you'll need to buy property, among other things - that can indeed be applied for at the Spanish consulate

bear in mind though that the actual certificate has only a 3 month life-span - so if you need to use it after that time you'd need to get a new one (& pay again for it), though the number will be the same

if you're living in Spain you need to register as resident - a NIE will be issued at the same time if you don't already have one - & you obviously _can't _register as a resident of Spain at a Spanish consulate - that can only be done at an _extranjería _in Spain


----------



## kalohi

welldoneson said:


> I think you may have some difficulties getting planning permission to build in wood Douglas but of course you must check this out with a local architect and the local ayuntamiento to make sure. I expect all of the land available that you are looking at is classed as rustico or agricultural land which officially you cannot have a dwelling on however* in practice many people live on their land with no problems.* We got a full project to renovate our building as a holiday home but I have yet to meet anyone who has got a full habitation certificate in order to live on their land completely legally. *But this is Spain so no one really cares that much*.


I absolutely don't agree with this! In the past number of years there has been a enormous crackdown on illegal builds. You are running a huge risk if try to get away with building where you shouldn't. Go through the proper channels. Do it right. It's the only way.

On another note: as an American (which the flags on your post imply you are) you will need a visa in order to come and live in Spain. Do you have that worked out?


----------



## xabiaxica

kalohi said:


> I absolutely don't agree with this! In the past number of years there has been a enormous crackdown on illegal builds. You are running a huge risk if try to get away with building where you shouldn't. Go through the proper channels. Do it right. It's the only way.
> 
> On another note: as an American (which the flags on your post imply you are) you will need a visa in order to come and live in Spain. Do you have that worked out?


I absolutely agree - & I missed the flags - not like me at all!

Douglas - if you are indeed not an EU citizen you really need to sort out which, if any, resident visa you qualify for before you even think about buying land & considering a move to Spain

you would have to have any visa in place before moving here - though you can buy property here without one

owning property won't however help you get a resident visa, unless you spend 500,000€ (five hundred thousand) or more, free & clear of loan/mortgage


----------



## welldoneson

xabiachica said:


> maybe at the moment they don't care that much in your area - but tell that to these people in Andalucía - no one cared much there 13 years ago & now their houses are to be demolished - & they were led to believe that that did have full licenses - you never quite know what might happen down the line
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/299274-building-licence-revoked.html


This is really bad I know but if even the authorities can not be trusted to do the right thing by people who have gone through all of the legal channels in order to build legally only to be told later that their building licences were infact illegal what are people to do, other than not build at all for risk of losing their houses down the line. I know there are no guarantees but we can but follow the legal route and hope that officials do not give the go ahead for buildings on rustic land that should not be there. That said this is inland North Spain and does not have the land shortage problems on Andalucía.


----------



## welldoneson

kalohi said:


> I absolutely don't agree with this! In the past number of years there has been a enormous crackdown on illegal builds. You are running a huge risk if try to get away with building where you shouldn't. Go through the proper channels. Do it right. It's the only way.
> 
> On another note: as an American (which the flags on your post imply you are) you will need a visa in order to come and live in Spain. Do you have that worked out?


I did not say that you should not follow the legal channels, however in the area we are talking about there are many people living illegally on their rustic land and nothing is being done to stop them. There is clearly a vast discrepancy between areas in Spain. We got permission to renovate our ruin and told the authorities we plan to use it as a holiday home...so is it illegal? Currently no, but who knows what will happen in the future if they decide all rustic buildings should not have been built in our area. We have followed the law but many others haven't and no one does anything about it in this area at the moment.


----------



## xabiaxica

welldoneson said:


> I did not say that you should not follow the legal channels, however in the area we are talking about there are many people living illegally on their rustic land and nothing is being done to stop them. There is clearly a vast discrepancy between areas in Spain. We got permission to renovate our ruin and told the authorities we plan to use it as a holiday home...so is it illegal? Currently no, but who knows what will happen in the future if they decide all rustic buildings should not have been built in our area. We have followed the law but many others haven't and *no one does anything about it in this area at the moment*.



:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

welldoneson said:


> This is really bad I know but if even the authorities can not be trusted to do the right thing by people who have gone through all of the legal channels in order to build legally only to be told later that their building licences were infact illegal what are people to do, other than not build at all for risk of losing their houses down the line. I know there are no guarantees but we can but follow the legal route and hope that officials do not give the go ahead for buildings on rustic land that should not be there. That said this is inland North Spain and does not have the land shortage problems on Andalucía.


Hi,
You did seem to be advocating a non legal stance in your previous post where you said


> I expect all of the land available that you are looking at is classed as rustico or agricultural land which officially you cannot have a dwelling on however in practice many people live on their land with no problems....
> that this is Spain and no one cares ...


No one cares, until they do, maybe many years down the line.
As you say, some people thought they had actually done everything legally, but to deliberately build where you know you can't is just foolish.
Also, although this problem is more prevalent in the south of Spain, it is not confined to that region. Here is an article referring to Cantabria, again on the coast, but in the north
El derribo de las 663 viviendas ilegales de la regin costara 300 millones de euros. eldiariomontanes.es


----------



## xabiaxica

welldoneson said:


> This is really bad I know but if even the authorities can not be trusted to do the right thing by people who have gone through all of the legal channels in order to build legally only to be told later that their building licences were infact illegal what are people to do, other than not build at all for risk of losing their houses down the line. I know there are no guarantees but we can but follow the legal route and hope that officials do not give the go ahead for buildings on rustic land that should not be there. That said this is inland North Spain and does not have the land shortage problems on Andalucía.


sadly the properties mentioned in that thread never _were _legal - but the owners were told by every imaginable authority that they soon would be - the land was to be re-zoned as urban - but it never was


----------



## welldoneson

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi,
> You did seem to be advocating a non legal stance in your previous post where you said No one cares, until they do, maybe many years down the line.
> As you say, some people thought they had actually done everything legally, but to deliberately build where you know you can't is just foolish.
> Also, although this problem is more prevalent in the south of Spain, it is not confined to that region. Here is an article referring to Cantabria, again on the coast, but in the north
> El derribo de las 663 viviendas ilegales de la regin costara 300 millones de euros. eldiariomontanes.es


Agreed my comments were flippant but in no way do I advocate a non legal approach. If you read through this entire thread you will see I have consistently stated that our building has a full building project from an architect however many people near Maella live on their land and do building work illegally without consequences so far. This may well change in the future which is why we got an architect project. Apologies that my comments sparked off such a backlash of opinions.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

welldoneson said:


> Agreed my comments were flippant but in no way do I advocate a non legal approach. If you read through this entire thread you will see I have consistently stated that our building has a full building project from an architect however many people near Maella live on their land and do building work illegally without consequences so far. This may well change in the future which is why we got an architect project. Apologies that my comments sparked off such a backlash of opinions.


OK!
I'm sure there are people living in and around Maella who don't do everything by the book, just as there are all over Spain. I haven't always followed the rules either, but illegal building is quite a biggie which could, and more to the point HAS, lead to people losing a lot of money and even becoming homeless, so I felt it was important to point out where this can, and does on occasion, lead to.
Then everyone can go off and make their own decisions, but at least knowing what the real consequences may be


----------



## douglasaq

Hello All,

Sorry for the delay in replying; I got busy and wasn't able to come back to reply, although I had a chance to see your postings.

Thanks to everyone who has replied to my inquiry, and I am going to try to reply to everyone in this single post to save me some time. Thanks in particular to Xabiachica, Joe (Welldoneson), Kalohi, and Pesky Wesky and anyone else I may have missed: thanks for all your input.

Joe, I know you weren't trying to advocate any illegal behavior. Rest assured that I understood perfectly that you were only commenting about what you saw other people do. Unfortunately, from what I have heard, Spaniard authorities are too lax about following procedure and even corrupt to some extent, so one has to be really careful about one's dealings. And I can see you know this when you said you got your building permit for your dwelling, which I am sure most be beautiful.

Kalohi, thanks for your keen eye in noticing I am not a EU citizen, good catch! And thanks for bringing this to my attention. I have family living in Spain who have been established there for some time, so I will inquire with them as to what is the best way to sort that out.

Xabiachica, thanks for explaining the N.I.E. situation. I was under the impression that you could get one for 3 months just to purchase property, and another one that was good for a year or so when you want to go live in your property. But even if that was true (the information I had), I still have to find out how that would apply to me as an American citizen.

I must go now; will send more details next time.

All the best,

Douglas


----------



## xabiaxica

douglasaq said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in replying; I got busy and wasn't able to come back to reply, although I had a chance to see your postings.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has replied to my inquiry, and I am going to try to reply to everyone in this single post to save me some time. Thanks in particular to Xabiachica, Joe (Welldoneson), Kalohi, and Pesky Wesky and anyone else I may have missed: thanks for all your input.
> 
> Joe, I know you weren't trying to advocate any illegal behavior. Rest assured that I understood perfectly that you were only commenting about what you saw other people do. Unfortunately, from what I have heard, Spaniard authorities are too lax about following procedure and even corrupt to some extent, so one has to be really careful about one's dealings. And I can see you know this when you said you got your building permit for your dwelling, which I am sure most be beautiful.
> 
> Kalohi, thanks for your keen eye in noticing I am not a EU citizen, good catch! And thanks for bringing this to my attention. I have family living in Spain who have been established there for some time, so I will inquire with them as to what is the best way to sort that out.
> 
> Xabiachica, thanks for explaining the N.I.E. situation. I was under the impression that you could get one for 3 months just to purchase property, and another one that was good for a year or so when you want to go live in your property. But even if that was true (the information I had), I still have to find out how that would apply to me as an American citizen.
> 
> I must go now; will send more details next time.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Douglas


yes that's sort of right about the NIE, in that the certificate itself, for a non-resident, only lasts 3 months - the actual NIE - the number - lasts for your lifetime though

what you really need to do as an American citizen, is check out what visa (if any) you can qualify for if you plan to live here, as I said


----------



## FINCA_GUY

My girlfriend and I bought a finca near Maella through Casa Finca Aragon and found them very helpful. They drove us around for hours to view different properties, helped me apply for the NIE, introduced me the a good notary, translated the proceedings in the settlement, helped me open a Spanish bank account, and referred me to a builder and others. This was great service given the relatively low land purchase price (it was less than €10k) from which their commission would have to be paid.

We have renovated our casa, and done other work on the property, using the builder recommended by Casa Finca, and we were very happy with the quality of the work. I can't comment on the cost because I don't know any other builder in the area, so cannot compare prices. I would be interested to meet Steve, who was discussed lower down in the thread, or any other builder in the area so that I can get multiple quotes for the next phase of work, especially since we have very ambitious, long terms plans for the property.

By the way, does anyone know where to go to get building permission? The builder organised it last time but I would like to know for myself. Do you need to be a registered builder to apply for permission or can the land owner do it him/herself?

Finally, it seems there is a growing English-speaking ex-pat community in the area, which is great! My girlfriend and I would be interested to meet up and swap stories, etc.


----------



## JJBarrett

Hi Finca Guy

Congratulations on your purchase, it certainly seems like a very good place to be.

Regarding your building permissions there's a lot of information on it in earlier posts. By the sounds of it you need to get your architect to get the permissions and then a professional quote from a builder so that the the local gov/ council can get their correct taxes.

Then you can go ahead and do the work yourself.

What plans do you have for the finca? I myself have a lot of plans too, but alas, it seems very difficult to get the appropriate permissions to add any additional structures to the property as it's designated as agricultural land and not for developing. Some one on the forum couldn't even build a shed for working in.
Additionally the wheels at the the local council seem to turn very slowly.

The local mayor Jesus seems to have a soft spot for the expats, so if the system for dealing with these fincas and people interested in buying and living on them is going to be systemised, I'm guessing he's a good place to start.

I love the area and would move there no hesitations if it weren't for all the restrictions in place. I'm not even sure if it's legal to live on them all year round. So at the moment I'm just doing my due diligence before sinking any money in the area.

That said there are people that have been living there several years and are still enjoying their lives there now.

At the very least it's a wonderful place to have a holiday home. I would like to make it permanent. There's an awesome expat community growing there of people that want to get out the rat race and are looking at alternative ways to living.

I want to live there as a small holding teaching permaculture and cob building. In many ways the restrictions are understandable. They've preserved the beauty and integrity of the area. I also think it's a blessing in disguise because it will force people to consider becoming more self sufficient and this, is a great thing - to have less dependance on a system that doesn't have your best interests at heart.

Just as a side note, I read on one of the other forums on this site that Spain is introducing a charge for anyone using solar panels.
Absurd? Impossible? I agree, but true. We need to vote these tyrannical governments out and take the power back.

If you go back in the earlier posts you'll see who's in and out of the area. Contact Roble as well. He's a wealth of knowledge and very helpful.

Maybe see you there myself later this year :-D


----------



## tielkeeper

Hola everyone

A noob and first post.

I have been looking at buying a small finca, preferably with some olive and almond trees. So a few questions:-

1. My plan is to use the finca as a holiday / hobby farm staying in Spain for a max of two to three months through the year. Accommodation will first be a touring caravan followed by a static caravan. Would the 'vans be safe and legal....not really interested in building a house.

2. Is it easy to sell spare olives and almonds and what price would I expect?

3. Does anyone drive to maella from the UK? How is the journey?

Thanks in advance for any answers


----------



## FINCA_GUY

Hi Tielkeeper,

What's a tiel and how many do you keep?

1. The caravans are legal, but I'm sure if you would want to keep it there unattended for 9 months.

2. I've heard of land owners arranging for people to come and take the olives and almonds from their trees, but I don't think the land owners get paid. If you picked them / processed them yourself then maybe you could charge.

3. I've driven from London to Maella a couple of times. It's best to stop somewhere in France for the night to break it up. Also, I recommend Andorra. Maybe take the olive oil to the UK and sell there since it is ubiquitous in Maella.


----------



## tielkeeper

Hi finca guy

Thanks for your reply. Tiel is short for cockatiel, I have 9, did have over 30 a few years ago.

I was wondering if there was a co-op of some sort in the area for olives/almonds.


----------



## greenbobw

Hello we are new on here we are coming out at Easter to look at some fincas in the Maella region.My question which may have been answered on here already, sorry if this is case.We are looking to retire in 3 years time but to live on a finca in our caravan for 5-6 months a year and return to uk for winter to work.My question is can we do this legally? as some of the estate agents claim this is possible others are saying its not.We dont want to waste money and time buying a finca if we cant do want we want.Its easier to walk away and rethink our retirement plans now before spending money.Maybe buy a town house instead.Thanks for any advice given as it seems to be a bit of a minefield trying to find a definite answer on internet.


----------



## welldoneson

The simple answer is no you cannot live on rustic land for 5-6 months a year entirely legally. The buildings on these fincas are meant for workers who manage their land to stay in short term. In practice lots of people do live on their fincas in the region.. speak to Roble..he has lived on his finca for five years with no problems. If you want to be fully legal then buy a town house but make sure it is legally built!


----------



## welldoneson

...also take some time to read through this entire thread...there has been a lot of discussion about this and other relevant info you should consider...let us know how you get on.


----------



## gus-lopez

FINCA_GUY said:


> Hi Tielkeeper,
> 
> Maybe take the olive oil to the UK and sell there since it is ubiquitous in Maella.


Easier said than done. I looked into it some while back due to the abysmal price for olives/oil over the last few years. To do it legally,The regulations , like all food regulations, are stringent to say the least.


----------



## greenbobw

Thanks for quick response Welldoneson.Its just seems to be so much conflicting information out there.Is there a minimum size plot with a ruin or almacen or casita that we could live on in our caravan temporarily? Will sit and read entire thread and hopefully some light will be shed on our questions.


----------



## welldoneson

Hi, I think the issue is whether or not you want to be entirely legal...at the moment there is little/no enforcement of the laws regarding people living on their fincas in the area but this could well change if expats keep buying up land in the area at the rate at which they are. Every week there is a new person on this thread so it seems and although many people do live on their fincas, my understanding is that legally the buildings are not meant to be lived in all year round. We only use ours as a holiday home and are only part of the way through the renovation. In terms of land size I have always been told that you need 1.5 hectares in order to have a building on you land but the person to ask is Roble...he lives on his land near Maella all year round and knows what he is talking about. Once you have posted several times you will unlock private messaging and you can ask your questions directly to him...otherwise post on here and he will be along at some point I am sure.


----------



## welldoneson

...


----------



## chunkygrooves

*Contact Details for Builder Steve Banham*

Hi there


PLEASE DOES ANYONE HAVE AN EMAIL ADDRESS OR TELEPHONE NUMBER 
FOR BUILDER STEVE BANHAM???


THANKS


CHUNKY


----------



## chunkygrooves

mimi855559 said:


> In spite of what you may have been told, Jesus, the Maella Mayor loves ex-pats and we had no problem getting permissio to renovate the little casita. But you need to deal with Steve who is our builder and he knows the in and outs and has served us well. We dealt with Finca casaaragon and yes I have my reservations, but they are cheap and seem to sort things out ok, but don't expect any after sales service, which they assure you, that you will get, but you will not.
> 
> No we have not harvested the almonds, more the pity, but we have eaten plenty lol and of course they keep well, practically forever. If you are ok with the extremes that is fine. My advice, get a place close to Maella as we have been locked in by bad weather conditions, although to be honest it is ok, as the further away, the better the location. Haggle over the price and you can pay some on 'black money' illegal in UK but still ok in Spain, it simply means you pay some of the asking price as cash, and therefore pay no tax on it. Try if at all possible to get land with water, not easy but important, saves you trips to village to get water, although it is free.
> 
> We are not spending much time there at present, as house is nearly done and pool is nearly there, however in time I intend to live there. There are a few expats in Maella and you will easily come across them in village square in the day, we find each other easily lol. It is a nice place and as I said a good choice, but avoid the builder who finca casa will recommend. Go with Steve Banham, he is ours and he is great and his wife is lovely too..
> 
> Any more Q's feel free to ask lol
> 
> Maria


Hi Mimi

Hi there


do you have AN EMAIL ADDRESS OR TELEPHONE NUMBER 
FOR BUILDER STEVE BANHAM???


THANKS


CHUNKY


----------



## Russ&Jan

*Maella/caspe area*

We are a british family seriously looking to move to this area and hoping to come over for a look in March/April time.

Spent countless hours now looking around and our ideal property is going to be a finca that we can do up, we love the older style of property and a back to basics existence (get me off this planet) is right up our street, have a few hectares almonds/olives and be quite self sufficient. Hard graft is easier if it's for your own benefit lol

If there is anyone out there who has done this particular type of move, especially within this area and would like to share your experiences we would love to hear them.

Obviously this is an off grid life style, I am looking into solar energy systems, water etc, obviously the language barrier and the potential building restoration/extension regulations are some concern, there are a million and one things bounching around my head...currency exchange, compost toilet, irrigation schemes etc

Love to hear some stories, any do's and don't, if there is any relevant info you have come across yourselves and think a fello brit should be aware off we would appreciate your imput.

Thanks in advance.

Russ & Jan


----------



## xabiaxica

Russ&Jan said:


> We are a british family seriously looking to move to this area and hoping to come over for a look in March/April time.
> 
> Spent countless hours now looking around and our ideal property is going to be a finca that we can do up, we love the older style of property and a back to basics existence (get me off this planet) is right up our street, have a few hectares almonds/olives and be quite self sufficient. Hard graft is easier if it's for your own benefit lol
> 
> If there is anyone out there who has done this particular type of move, especially within this area and would like to share your experiences we would love to hear them.
> 
> Obviously this is an off grid life style, I am looking into solar energy systems, water etc, obviously the language barrier and the potential building restoration/extension regulations are some concern, there are a million and one things bounching around my head...currency exchange, compost toilet, irrigation schemes etc
> 
> Love to hear some stories, any do's and don't, if there is any relevant info you have come across yourselves and think a fello brit should be aware off we would appreciate your imput.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Russ & Jan


:welcome:

I've moved your post to a thread we have running by people doing just what you are planning - settle down for a good read


----------



## Russ&Jan

mimi855559 said:


> Hi there, you can hire a digger and a man for the day. Not sure how much, ask Ramon at the Builders Merchants near the Petrol Station, where you get the water cubes from. There is a caravan site at Mora d'Ebra that sells second hand cars, tractors and caravans. It is about an hour away from Maella, speak to Ken there and he will sort you out. You head towards Batea and take the right at the roundabout and sign and the Caravan site along that straight road and is on the right just after the garage on the left. We have a 4 x 4 we leave down there to use. We will be there over Easter, see you in the square lol..
> 
> M


Great snipits of info like second hand tractors and diggers for hire. I to am looking at buying a rustic finca in this area, every bit of info like this helps


----------



## zx10r-Al

We have been told many times that you can't live in a caravan in Spain. The way people get around this is to ask permission to live in one whilst you renovate your masia and then make sure that the renovation is never fully completed. We were going to do this, but as you can get a liveable 20m2 almacen built for under €10k (inc kitchen, bathroom etc), we're going down that route and then we'll use the almacen for storage/workshop.


----------



## Russ&Jan

snikpoh said:


> For the level of work that you are contemplating, you will need an Architect. In Spain, Architects are also Project Managers - this is reflected in their pricing structure. They will then be able to tell you exactly what you can and can't do in your area to make the property habitable.
> 
> There are, like in UK, so many building regulations ranging from size of windows, height of ceilings, construction methods to bidets in bathrooms etc. that you really have to employ a professional to help you through it.


Thanks for sharing that information, I'm in the same boat and looking to buy a finca, restore the dwelling and living a peaceful existence (may have to gag the wife though)

Thinking out loud, say you buy a finca with a crop in production and register as a farmer, would that allow you to live in the dwelling legally, does anyone know the actual rules?


----------



## zx10r-Al

Russ&Jan said:


> Thinking out loud, say you buy a finca with a crop in production and register as a farmer, would that allow you to live in the dwelling legally, does anyone know the actual rules?


Everyone has told us to work 'under the radar' for a while, because as soon as you register as a business/self-employed, you need to find around €350/month, every month to pay into the system, taxes, healthcare etc. As it could take a while for you to get a return on your harvest, you're probably better waiting for a year or so before registering.


----------



## Russ&Jan

Is there anyone with horse/s in this area. we have one here in the UK, the wife/daughter like to ride, I'm thinking purely from the social side of things, hacks etc (I have no interest in horses myself) but keeping women happy is half the battle in life...isn't it fella's

It's good to get kids involved and have an interest as well, are there any people with young teenagers around?


----------



## xabiaxica

zx10r-Al said:


> Everyone has told us to work 'under the radar' for a while, because as soon as you register as a business/self-employed, you need to find around €350/month, every month to pay into the system, taxes, healthcare etc. As it could take a while for you to get a return on your harvest, you're probably better waiting for a year or so before registering.


well yes, a lot of people do do that - but these days a lot of people are getting caught...


also, atm there are massive discounts of autónomo payments for new registrations which would be worth looking into

& you need to show that you have an income & healthcare provision in order to register as resident, and being autónomo would cover that


----------



## zx10r-Al

xabiachica said:


> well yes, a lot of people do do that - but these days a lot of people are getting caught...
> 
> 
> also, atm there are massive discounts of autónomo payments for new registrations which would be worth looking into
> 
> & you need to show that you have an income & healthcare provision in order to register as resident, and being autónomo would cover that


Yea, unlike some, we don't want to avoid it forever, just until we have enough money coming in to cover it. Interesting to know there are discounts available.


----------



## GJR

*Maella*

Hi everyone , wish I had found this site ,a lot earlier, as I'm going thru the process of selling my house!, 
Is there any where in the Aragon region , that you can legally build,
I was hoping to purchase in Maella , but after reading all 22 pages, I think I've made the wrong choice!. 
It sounds a beautiful place, but I need land to build on Arrrrrrrrrgh, yes I know, I'm an idiot for not doing my homework, but the deal is going through, will most probably have to stay at Ken & Bev's in mora d ebra, till I can find somewhere else.


----------



## GJR

I had the idea of re-locating to Spain , and going the whole hog , and joining the spanish snail-race,
Find land in Aragon ,build a bungalow (to local specs) and become an adopted spaniard.
But I'm gonna have to rethink my strategy , unless someone can put me in the right direction.
(Please !!!)


----------



## welldoneson

GJR if you are concerned about building and living on your land entirely legally then speak to a local solicitor in the area...better still talk to some people who actually live on their fincas... contact Roble and have a chat to him. Lots of people live out on the campo and have done up their ruins..


----------



## welldoneson

On this topic...has anyone who has bought land in Maella actually managed to get a habitation licence for their rural finca? It would be interesting to see if anyone has gone down this route?


----------



## GJR

Cheer's , Welldonesone , will definitely , have to try and meet up with Roble , and like you said visit an English speaking solicitor, thank's again mate!!.


----------



## welldoneson

I can speak to him and pass on his phone number and email to you if that would be a help?


----------



## GJR

That would be Great thank's, but I'm a new user, don't think you can yet, but I will remind you when you can send it, if that's ok.


----------



## welldoneson

Im sure he would be happy to meet up with you and have a chat about the area... he is a wealth of knowledge and will give you honest answers to your questions. From what I have seen out there your concerns seem a bit reactionary...of course get it checked out properly if you have concerns but many people buy old stone ruins...do them up and live in them on their land. Whether or not they are legally allowed to live on their land seems to be a very grey area. The people I have met out there do not consider it to be an issue however.


----------



## GJR

Of course that would be great to meet him , I want to build a four bed bungalow , so all the info on doing this would obviously be a great help , nice to meet people that don't mind sharing ideas, and knowledge .
Have you completed your place??.


----------



## welldoneson

No not completed yet but all the main structural work is finished...we have run out of money for a little while as we move house in the UK. We plan to stay on our land for a week this summer so can hopefully get some more done then. Hopefully by then we will have had the loo and septic tank put in! We are out at the end of July so let me know if you are out then and we can meet up for a beer.


----------



## GJR

*Beer*

I'll get the first round, I hope to be there by then, I've added you to my contacts if that's ok?  My son can't wait to get over there, ( and me of course ) will keep in touch , got to go for now, bye .


----------



## JJBarrett

Hi GJR!

I feel like I'm in a similar boat to yourself in terms of just wanting your own piece of land out right and be able to do your thing, uninterrupted.

I also fell in love with the area and was prepared to move and live there. However, upon closer inspection, despite all the land you can own and the stunning natural scenery, it's realistically a holidayers destination.
Although people do live there without the permissions, that's not something you want to base your whole future, time, effort and money on. Especially with Spain's track record.

It's a bit sad for me because not only would it be a beautiful place to live, but there is a really solid community spirit in this forum of people that are thinking along similar lines. People I would be happy to have as neighbours.

In terms of pointing you in the right direction, I have found something that I is quite interesting to me.

Bulgaria.

I looked at it many years ago before it joined the EU and with it just coming into it this year in full swing it's even more interesting. I've found properties for £2500!!!

Imagine that!

£2500!

They are old, really old, and need a LOT of DIY. But it's £2500!!!

The average garden size is 1000m2-2000m2. I haven't seen a lot of land advertised but found 2HCT's for £15000 in one of the warmer provinces near the beautiful Black Sea Coast.

This is the particular area I'm interested in as it has mountains, rivers, lakes and a stunning coastline of outstanding natural beauty, with a mild winter.

The country itself is absolutely stunning and in the rural areas still very simple and back in time. It's economy is one of the stablest in Eastern Europe and it's starting to show signs of growth.
There's a healthy community of expats throughout the country and especially in the little villages and it's my estimation that for prices like this in the EU offering the quality of life that's available it's only a matter of time before prices rise. 
Buying now is buying at rock bottom. From here I think it can only rise.

3 concerns/ problems are 1.) On the expat forums some say they've had difficulty with the medical care, while others say it's fine. I guess it's where you live. 2.) There are gypsies to watch out for, though some have also spoken positively of them. But not a major threat. The statistics are something like a population of 20 000 in a greater population of 4000 000. 3.) Sunny Beach. It's like a new Magaloof/ Ibitha party beach and is covered in young, yobo, British kids getting wasted and behaving disgustingly. An absolute shame on their parents, (Unless they behave like that themselves), and the country. And they are giving Brits a VERY bad name in that area. Google it. But as far as I'm aware only in that area.

The pro's are the pace of life and weather will be similar to Maella, even better depending where you buy, cheap food and alcohol - can be 30p a pint - the system isn't in place there as here in Britain so you can do your own thing uninterrupted on your own property without needing permits etc, you own your property outright(But you have to go through the right sources! Very important. Get a British estate agent, lawyer, accountant etc. There lots of sharks, some Brits too, sadly. The natural world is absolutely breathtaking, about a third of the country is mountains. And the property is dirt cheap. It can't remain like this. You can own your own properties outright cash, with no mortgage. Freedom! You can even be savvy and buy one or two investment properties outright, cash, and have a steady passive income. People in the country still live semi self sufficiently off the land and there's a growing community of permaculturists and self sustainability.

I'm going out this year to have a GOOD look at the potential. Your money goes a LONG way and with the long term perspective it can only rise in value.

With the prices there this forum could literally buy an old village and there would be a whole community there.

If you have a property in Britain you can rent out with a passive income you can live like a king there, free and uninterrupted.

I highly recommend that anyone retiring go over and check The Property Podcast out on Itunes. It's free property advice from two very switched on young lads on how to develop a property portfolio that will give you a passive income in retirement. A lot safer and more lucrative than relying on the government to look after you in your golden years, whether young or old.

If this is something that interests you I have more information. Contact me.


----------



## AN333

I live currently in SW France but have been looking at moving to a finca a few km from Maella; I am a retired widow, and want to just live very simply raising some sheep and making sheep chese for myself; it's a hobby; I specifically asked the agent if I could keep my dogs and sheep on the land full time, once I bought it, and they said yes, and they suggested strongly that I get a plot that had agicultural water, and that I could just filter that water, to drink (particularly for the animals). Now that I have read some of these posts, could someone tel me if what the agent said is real, about legally being able to raise some shep on this land, and especially, whether the agricultural water in the region is completely poluted, or not? I am trying to avoid the trek to the village for water.


----------



## JJBarrett

AN333 said:


> I live currently in SW France but have been looking at moving to a finca a few km from Maella; I am a retired widow, and want to just live very simply raising some sheep and making sheep chese for myself; it's a hobby; I specifically asked the agent if I could keep my dogs and sheep on the land full time, once I bought it, and they said yes, and they suggested strongly that I get a plot that had agicultural water, and that I could just filter that water, to drink (particularly for the animals). Now that I have read some of these posts, could someone tel me if what the agent said is real, about legally being able to raise some shep on this land, and especially, whether the agricultural water in the region is completely poluted, or not? I am trying to avoid the trek to the village for water.


I don't know about the ins and outs of your questions but if you do move to a finca in the area I think the way forward for water independence is water harvesting.

Have a look at this link to see how it's done: Eautarcie, Sustainable Water Management for the World


----------



## ziggydax

AN333 said:


> I live currently in SW France but have been looking at moving to a finca a few km from Maella; I am a retired widow, and want to just live very simply raising some sheep and making sheep chese for myself; it's a hobby; I specifically asked the agent if I could keep my dogs and sheep on the land full time, once I bought it, and they said yes, and they suggested strongly that I get a plot that had agicultural water, and that I could just filter that water, to drink (particularly for the animals). Now that I have read some of these posts, could someone tel me if what the agent said is real, about legally being able to raise some shep on this land, and especially, whether the agricultural water in the region is completely poluted, or not? I am trying to avoid the trek to the village for water.


Hi
this may be of no help at all.
My land had no water or electrics when I bought it. Electrics I cabled in from half a mile away. The water question was resolved, as with everyone else I know, by a bore hole. Cost depends on depth needed and you will still need to get the water from bore hole to your house etc. No problem with pollution!
I live in Extremadura and we had to register the bore hole and declare how much water we thought we may be extracting (about €800). That may be different in your area.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

roble said:


> You can do the work here on yr buildings without permissions in place and obtain them afterwards if you caught out or grassed up.


In Maella and everywhere, but the more people who do illegal work the more obvious it will be to the authorities. If they get interested in what's happening it doesn't matter how far down the track you are, they will find the property and fines will be given out so the owner can either try getting the licences (never easy I know) or keep some money aside for the back dated fine.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Yep, loads of differences between different areas of Spain and the likelihood that legislation will change frequently with the addded likelihood that it will not be enforced, but I just wanted to edge on the side of caution as you never know what will happen and I don't like the idea of doing things illegally because 
a) it's what everyone does
b) it doesn't matter
Doing what everyone does is just an excuse and many will proudly proclaim the very next day that they don't follow others like lemmings (eg not going to the costas and going to Aragon).
It doesn't matter in that you probably won't get caught, but one (there are many others) of the reasons that Spain is in the shiiit right now is because too many people are saying that "it doesn't matter"
I am well aware that it's not easy to do things "correctly" here though, and we have had to turn a blind eye on a few occasions ourselves. It was either that or turn away altogether. But one thing is not being able to do things by the book, and another is trying to get away with it.

BTW, even seguridad social itself admits there are areas of the self employment law which are loose or unspecified. There is some kind of legislation about earning under 600€ and something per month, or under 21€ a day, and also don't forget you can concentrate bills into certain months and go off self employed in the months that you're not working


----------



## Pesky Wesky

roble said:


> I have to apologise, I am not talking about new builds only buildings that already exist on your finca. The problem here with new builds is from the start of what estate agents tell you what you can do, when you can't so as to sell properties. Then you have your foreigners who want to take short cuts or add a little bit here or there and the builders who will get you permissions on the promise of work and the corrupt workers of the ajuntamiento who then stamp the papers. There is supposed to be a law system here in spain for the protection of consumers but even the Spanish are unaware of how this works and half the problem is no one really cares.
> I hear so much here from expats who as far as they are concerned that so what if estate agents or builders scam people, it is what they do. A real pathetic attitude but then it leaves the door open for them to follow suit. Luckily this is from more of the older generations and soon they'll die out. The internet and the use of social media is a good way to expose the fraudsters.
> 
> It is no longer about individuals or countries or even nations, we are all born on one planet under one sun and bleed red. If we can not start to take responsibilities for our actions as a whole then what is the point of continuing. It seems that our wisdom is catching up with the technology we have created for ourselves so maybe, just maybe there is a glimmer of light.


I'm not talking about new builds either, and I'd also like to point out for anyone who hasn't noticed that I am based in a town in the Comunidad de Madrid so people may want to skip my posts in this thread!! 
I only wanted to make people aware that while it is true that many people don't follow the law when talking about any area of construction (Spanish and other nationalities), and while it is also true that it's nigh on impossible for things to be done in a totally legal way _sometimes_ IMHO I would say that the legal and correct way should always be attempted. It should not be assumed that "They don't worry with such and such here" and "they don't care about xyz" and "I bet I can get away with not doing..." because somewhere along the line that's going to come up and bite you on your bum.
I think the main reason why people conform with this kind of thing in the UK is that there's more inspection and checking up going on. Here, there's plenty of legislation and just not enough manpower to put it in to action, but when town halls decide to move and get a bit of money, this is one of the places they get it from. It's also something that happens when the political party in the local council changes, so people should look out after elections

I certainly agree with what you say here


> It is no longer about individuals or countries or even nations, we are all born on one planet under one sun and bleed red. If we can not start to take responsibilities for our actions as a whole then what is the point of continuing.


But not so sure about this part!


> It seems that our wisdom is catching up with the technology we have created for ourselves so maybe, just maybe there is a glimmer of light.


----------



## welldoneson

Hi, ...I have opened a public group for anyone in the Maella and Caspe area who also wants to meet a network of people. If you click to my page there is a link to it from there. It would be great to hear from anyone else in the region so please get in touch.


----------



## xabiaxica

welldoneson said:


> Hi, ...I have opened a public group for anyone in the Maella and Caspe area who also wants to meet a network of people. If you click to my page there is a link to it from there. It would be great to hear from anyone else in the region so please get in touch.


what a good idea

here's a link to the group in case anyone has trouble finding it 

Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Fincas in Maella and Caspe


----------



## Naniam

*Finca/Townhome*

I am coming to Spain in MAy from USA my Father is from Valencia and so I will be able to apply for my citizenship. I was looking for a finca/country place also but decided on a townhouse in the hope of opening a small bed n breakfast etc. I found a place I like in Maella and am very excited to go see it! I am looking for anyone who may be interested in something like this as a partner etc...if it goes well I would also like a place in the country in the future~~Any advice welcome! Gracias! Nancy


----------



## douglasaq

*Welcome!*



Naniam said:


> I am coming to Spain in MAy from USA my Father is from Valencia and so I will be able to apply for my citizenship. I was looking for a finca/country place also but decided on a townhouse in the hope of opening a small bed n breakfast etc. I found a place I like in Maella and am very excited to go see it! I am looking for anyone who may be interested in something like this as a partner etc...if it goes well I would also like a place in the country in the future~~Any advice welcome! Gracias! Nancy


Hello Nancy, 

Welcome! Maella seems to be a lovely place. I have never been there but dream constantly of getting some property there. I have only been to the Basque Country where my cousin lives.

You have a big advantage by being the daughter of an Spanish citizen, as that speeds up the process for you. Unfortunately, I am still trying to find out how I can become established there from the U.S. without genealogical ties. Also, I was coming to Spain sometime around July or August of this year, but things haven't come out as planned and I must wait. Probably early next year.

Where in the US are you located? Hablas Español? 

This place is one of the nicest expat forums I have found on the net, so I am sure you'll get a lot of help. 

All the best,
Douglas


----------



## lily2014

*Moving to Maella?*

Hello all!


So glad that I found this forum and I hope that someone can give me some advice.

We are British citizens looking to move to Spain and have been looking at Maella as a possible location for us.

The main question that I have is what sort of monthly expenditures are we looking at? I know that it depends of the type of lifestyle we wish to lead, but let's assume that it would be just a basic lifestyle. We are not looking for a lavish one.

We have a 10 year old son who would need to enter the local education system, so this would be a factor.

Just a rough average on utility charges, monthly food cost, community charges, etc.

If any can give me an idea I would be very grateful and I apologize if I have posted this in the wrong thread!


----------



## vhh123

Hi Nancy
Maella is a lovely place, very quiet and very Spanish. Not many places to stay either, so a bed and breakfast venture may be a good idea. I know some friends of ours would love to have a place to stay in Maella when they come to visit us! Can't help much with advice as we have only just bought our piece of land and are still getting to grips with things - but best of luck.
VHH123


----------



## GJR

roble said:


> Hi GJR, If you have any questions on living on the campo here in Maella ill be glad to answer. I try to live as sufficient as I can and have many friends here that work in one or other official dept. including the police and they are usually more than helpful.


Hi Roble , sorry not been in touch , but haveing usual probs , my house should have been sold 31st March , now gonna be 30 April , so hopefully will be in Maella end of May , and take you for that pint I promised you !! , and start to enjoy the Maella lifestyle ,thanks for info see you soon mate , yeehaa !!!!


----------



## GJR

Hi lily 2014 , I think you should be able to get some of your questions answered here, as the members on this site , are all really helpfull , 
Maybe it might be worth having a fact finding holiday out to Maella , 
I didn't do that , I decided I wanted to go , and now find myself ,my son ,and his dog , on our way to a new life , what ever comes at us were going to try and get along with it , 
Good luck , hope all goes well for you and your family.


----------



## Hagalaz

Hello,

I'm new to this forum and I'm glad I discovered it as there is alot of information on here!

I'm looking to buy some property surrounded by nature and mountains to have a little holiday home and hopefully in a good 20 years or so try to come and live there permanently.

I'm coming over in September with two friends to take a look at some properties offered by the people of Simple Life Magalia and Countryproperty. 

I was wondering if anyone has dealt with one of these agencies before and can recommend them or not?

Since this is the first property I'm going to buy I was wondering what are some good questions to ask when I'm with the estate agents or what are things that I should definately check before buying the land?

I'm also wondering, since in the beginning I won't be on the property all year long (since I'd be comming back to Belgium for work) how are your experiences with leaving the property unatended? Is there much theft or vandalism in this region or can I be assured that no one would be touching my house and stuff inside it?

I thank you very much for your time!

Kind regards,

Michiel


----------



## zx10r-Al

Hagalaz said:


> I'm coming over in September with two friends to take a look at some properties offered by the people of Simple Life Magalia and Countryproperty.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has dealt with one of these agencies before and can recommend them or not?


Ellen and Victor @ Simple Life are lovely, honest, genuine people. They are how all Spanish estate agents should be.

My experience of Country Property is that all they want to do is sell you a project, done by them, their way, at vastly exaggerated cost. They wouldn't even show us any fincas to buy unless we wanted to appoint them to build something new on the land. When we said we wanted a traditional finca with a mas to renovate ourselves, they became quite angry in their emails, telling us it would cost ridiculous amounts to do it, €10k+ just for a licence to renovate etc. I'm sure if you want a new build, and don't want any involvement in the buying and building process, and have an unlimited budget, they'll give you exactly what they want to....


----------



## GJR

Hi just wondering is this site legit , or is it a brainstorm of some of the local , estate agents , as it seems the same people get " likes " for the average questions , and answers, and some people get none ( ie: me ! ) yet I have given 11 likes ,and got none in return, but I get emails off people for info?? They must " like " to ask questions, but some people ( or should I say a--e lickers ) get just as many likes , as questions asked ???


----------



## zx10r-Al

Its not a tit-for-tat system. If someone likes what you put, they may like it, they may not. Sometimes there is so much to catch up on, I keep reading and don't 'like' particular posts. I don't think its a popularity contest, just a way of saying 'I agree with what you said'.


----------



## Hagalaz

zx10r-Al said:


> Ellen and Victor @ Simple Life are lovely, honest, genuine people. They are how all Spanish estate agents should be.
> 
> My experience of Country Property is that all they want to do is sell you a project, done by them, their way, at vastly exaggerated cost. They wouldn't even show us any fincas to buy unless we wanted to appoint them to build something new on the land. When we said we wanted a traditional finca with a mas to renovate ourselves, they became quite angry in their emails, telling us it would cost ridiculous amounts to do it, €10k+ just for a licence to renovate etc. I'm sure if you want a new build, and don't want any involvement in the buying and building process, and have an unlimited budget, they'll give you exactly what they want to....


Thanks for the heads up! I'm trying to keep it as low cost as possible so it seems country property wouldn't be the way to go. Do you yourself own something in this area?

Kind regards,

Michiel


----------



## zx10r-Al

Hagalaz said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I'm trying to keep it as low cost as possible so it seems country property wouldn't be the way to go. Do you yourself own something in this area?


Not yet. We have had 2 trips, mainly to establish which parts we like and don't like (the terrain changes quite a bit, going from dense woodland areas to barren & rocky areas within just a short drive), and to see what our money gets us, and to get a feel for the towns and their people. The sale of my house is going through at the moment, and once the money has cleared, we'll be heading out once more to buy somewhere.


----------



## welldoneson

Hi everyone, please join the Maella and Caspe group if you have not already done so. If everyone starts new threads in the group then discussions can take place that relate to a particular topic. At the moment we have a long string of 250 plus posts all on one thread. Thanks!


----------



## welldoneson

Here is the link: 

Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - Fincas in Maella and Caspe


----------



## GJR

Ok mate thanks.


----------



## HappyEveryDay

Thanks a lot for everyone as i have learnt a lot by reading all comments in this post

I am interested in Maella and would consider buying a finca too.

I think my first problem is which property agent i should consider

After reading all comments , it seems i should choose either simplelifemagalia or finca-casa-argon, am i right?

Please kindly comment and advise.


----------



## GJR

HappyEveryDay said:


> Thanks a lot for everyone as i have learnt a lot by reading all comments in this post
> 
> I am interested in Maella and would consider buying a finca too.
> 
> I think my first problem is which property agent i should consider
> 
> After reading all comments , it seems i should choose either simplelifemagalia or finca-casa-argon, am i right?
> 
> Please kindly comment and advise.


Hello HappyEveryDay, because I haven't actually picked an agent as yet , I can't really give you a direct answer, but I will be considering one of the two you have chosen to advertise , people have different experiences with the agents so you may get conflicting answers, if you get a chance send me a private message and I will tell you the one I expect to go with , but until I have gone thru the process , I couldn't give you that 100% answer you require .


----------



## HappyEveryDay

hello GJR,

Thanks a lot 
when will u go?

Wish u all the best and find your dream land

Also i am looking forward to your experience


----------



## barcelonamom

*New to Maella*

Hello Everyone,
My husband and I just purchased a plot near Maella and worked with Ellen and Victor of Simple Life Magalia. I too have only nice things to say about them--sweet, honest people. The couple we purchased from were also really warm and friendly and they insisted we get in touch with them when we're in town. 

We live in Barcelona (I'm from the U.S. originally and my husband is Italian. I've lived outside of the U.S. for most of my adult life) but were looking for a place where we could unwind on the weekends and the summer when our three kids are off of school and maybe retire to someday. I've been attracted to the simple/small living concept and off-grid living for a few years, and while looking around on the internet for something to rent, I stumbled across the Simple Life Magalia site and was impressed by how reasonable the prices were. For those of you who are considering this area, these plots are primarily farm land. Many have olive and almond trees. Some are quite farm plot-looking, with neatly plowed rows of trees, while others are not so tended to and have a lot of woodsy area around them. Many plots (especially those close to town) are flat while those deeper into the hills have a more varied terrain. We originally wanted something close to town but fell in love with a place farther away, kind of nestled among some hills. 

We were out there last weekend--the weather was beautiful. There apparently was some food festival in Maella that we missed. The men, who traditionally stayed out on the fincas while the wives remained in town, had to learn to prepare food made of the local ingredients, veggies, rabbit, perhaps wild boar I believe, and the food festival features these specialties which they prepare on big pans for everyone. They said there were 2,000 people and the festivities went on late into the evening. Sounds like fun, no? This takes place the Sunday before Easter.

It was only our second time out in the area. We had come out once to view properties before we decided on one, so this time we had more time to get a feel for the area. The residents of Maella seem like very nice people--we walked into a bar the first day that was packed with men from the village. They seemed very friendly and open to outsiders. That hasn't always been our experience in other areas! Picture walking into a wild west saloon and everyone inside going suddenly silent

In a certain sense, this is a remote area for expats, in that there isn't much in terms of the usual attractions that draw them, like beaches or historic towns with monuments. This is simple farmland with sturdy, basic villages and the prices reflect that. This is really a place for people looking for beautiful natural settings but with the necessary basic supplies within reach. And if you want to take off for the coast or Barcelona, they're not too far. Apparently there's a train to Barcelona from Caspe and a bus service from Maella to Barcelona. 

I think the great advantage here, however, is that estate agents like Simple Life Magalia have done an excellent job attracting foreigners who all are looking more or less for the same thing--peace and quiet and simple living at a reasonable cost--resulting in a nice combination of laid-back expats and friendly locals who seem genuinely happy to have new people who appreciate their area.

On a final note, I think that the Bed and Breakfast idea is excellent, as we had a very hard time finding a place to stay. As there are five of us, we usually rent a house or flat, and there was nothing in Maella and very few places in the surrounding towns. We ended up staying at the Casa Rural Lo de Bruno, which was lovely. While we were there, the owner pointed out all the foreigners that live in the area (English, German, Dutch--even a Japanese couple planning to retire there!) He also warned me that it gets very hot in the summer, so I think a swimming pool is first on the list. I'd love to put in one of those natural swimming pools that use plants to purify it. Will let you know what I find out. It's pretty common to dig up ponds to store water (called balsas) so maybe it can be done at a good price.

We probably won't start work until next year, but we look forward to meeting fellow expats around the countryside. 

Cheers!


----------



## HappyEveryDay

Hello Barcelonamom, thanks a lot for your sharing.

Would u please share with us how the climate in Maella is?

How hot in summer and any snow in winter?


----------



## welldoneson

Hi Happy Every Day, from my experience temperatures can go as high as 35-40 Celsius and yes there has been snow in winter. That said Maella seems to have its own micro climate and snow is not that common.


----------



## HappyEveryDay

welldoneson said:


> Hi Happy Every Day, from my experience temperatures can go as high as 35-40 Celsius and yes there has been snow in winter. That said Maella seems to have its own micro climate and snow is not that common.


Thanks a lot

Seem the weather quite extreme....


----------



## welldoneson

We found Feb-june is best time not too hot or cold but still temp from 15-30 celcius


----------



## greenbobw

*Reliable builders?*

After our visit in May my wife and I have bought a town house in Maella although we came out to look at a finca but as we can't live in our caravan permanently legally.Along with the isolation and trek into town each day and costs to build a permanent home the town house seemed a better idea long term.As some of you have been out there sometime would anyone have contact details of a reasonably priced reliable builder? for an estimate..English speaking would be a distinct advantage as my Spanish is extremely rusty.We need the front face of the house adjoining the street altered to allow a terrace section to be constructed on the first floor.and move the new outside wall inwards about 6m and put up a set of French doors.We will be out in September to set up bank account NIE and pay and sign for house etc. Although we would like an estimate to give us an idea of costings then the work would probably be done in 2015 after we have saved up to pay for it.Any info gratefully received as the estate agent has their own builder but comparisons are always useful.


----------



## vhh123

Hi 
there are a couple of British builders in the area who are or can be registered to work and that members of this forum have used. I don't think we are allowed to post people's personal details on the open site but once you are able to post personal messages we can give their details.
You'll also need an architect I should imagine. If you have bought with Simple Life Magalia, Ellen and Victor will be able to recommend an architect in Caspe who speaks English as well. We used her and she is excellent.
VHH123


----------



## Pesky Wesky

barcelonamom said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> . While we were there, the owner pointed out all the foreigners that live in the area (English, German, Dutch--even a Japanese couple planning to retire there!) He also warned me that it gets very hot in the summer, so I think a swimming pool is first on the list. I'd love to put in one of those natural swimming pools that use plants to purify it. Will let you know what I find out. It's pretty common to dig up ponds to store water (called balsas) so maybe it can be done at a good price.


It never ceases to amaze me how many posts there are about Maella and area. It does sound like a wonderful place. I've been to Zaragoza, I've been to Llerida (a long time ago) and I've been to Delta del Ebro more recently (too many mozzies for comfort!) , but not Maella. According to Wiki it had a population of 2025 in 2004. I wonder what it is now?
I do hope it's able to keep its character and that the building is properly overseen. Another worry is the water situation. If too many "balsas" are constructed, too many houses built, the water table is affected as has happened in other parts of Spain due to golf courses being built in arid areas.


----------



## greenbobw

vhh123 said:


> Hi
> there are a couple of British builders in the area who are or can be registered to work and that members of this forum have used. I don't think we are allowed to post people's personal details on the open site but once you are able to post personal messages we can give their details.
> You'll also need an architect I should imagine. If you have bought with Simple Life Magalia, Ellen and Victor will be able to recommend an architect in Caspe who speaks English as well. We used her and she is excellent.
> VHH123



Thanks for reply we have bought through Finca Casa Aragon who obviously recommend people they know but we are just cautious of who the estate agents recommend as they usually get some form of kickback, so that we're not getting ripped off. we would like to get an independent quote.Preferably from people that have had actual work done and don't have a vested interest in the work being done.


----------



## vhh123

Very wise attitude. I haven't had any dealings with Finca Casa Aragon, but from other posts on the site I know some people haven't been happy about their recommendations.


----------



## welldoneson

Hi, can anyone recommend an English speaking gestor near Maella/Caspe please?


----------



## Hagalaz

Hello!

I'm not sure if this has been asked before, but I'm wondering what you people do to get water on the fincas? I'd like to live off grid and use alternative methods for electricity and water. I figure electricity would be possible by solar power (since this seems to be a really sunny environment) But it seems very dry and I suppose there aren't many streams running through the lands to harvest water from. I figure a borehole would also be a possibility but I'm afraid you'd have to drill a really deep hole to get to a watersource, which would be rather expensive. Anyone has any experience with getting water using alternative methods around Aragon and maella? 

I also heard you can always refill water tanks in a nearby village but since I'm looking into buying something far away from any village end do not tend to own a car I'd like to find another way.

Thank you!


----------



## welldoneson

If you have a deposito you can get water delivered reasonably cheaply.. that's what we plan to do. Otherwise rain harvesting is a possibility... using the rain data online (500mm per year average in Maella) 
a 40 sq m roof will harvest 40x0.5=20 cubic metres or 20000 litres. Not a vast amount but its a start.


----------



## welldoneson

*snake*

Hi, we found this snake in our casa a couple of days ago. I am not a big fan of snakes and my wife is terrified of them. Anyone know what species there are in the area and what it is likely to be? Is it dangerous etc? Cheers


----------



## GUAPACHICA

welldoneson said:


> Hi, we found this snake in our casa a couple of days ago. I am not a big fan of snakes and my wife is terrified of them. Anyone know what species there are in the area and what it is likely to be? Is it dangerous etc? Cheers


Hi - thanks for posting your photo. I've no idea what type of snake this is, but I do hope you can remove it rather than kill it!

I used to live in the Dartmoor National Park, in England, and got very fed up with some others who also moved there as 'incomers', but who had little/no understanding or knowledge of native wildlife - and who then proceeded to kill any insect or reptile which dared to enter 'their' garden or home! I recall a fierce row with a new neighbour who skewered a helpless slow-worm with the prongs of a spade, having determined that it was an adder (which has '_protected species'_ status, anyway..)! 

My own view was that we'd chosen to live on the Moor, so had an absolute responsibility to learn all we could and to care for the local environment and the creatures with which we were fortunate enough to share it!

The reality was, of course, that, regardless of our own plan to reduce our personal impact as much as possible, our very presence _was_ negative, in relation to Dartmoor's environment and wildlife - even if we had no responsibility for the past decimation of the forests which once covered its surface...!

So, good luck with your own plans - and, let's hope that all future foreign inhabitants of your beautiful adopted corner of Aragon will be as environmentally aware as you would seem to be.

Saludos,
GC


----------



## xabiaxica

welldoneson said:


> Hi, we found this snake in our casa a couple of days ago. I am not a big fan of snakes and my wife is terrified of them. Anyone know what species there are in the area and what it is likely to be? Is it dangerous etc? Cheers





welldoneson said:


> Hi, we found this snake in our casa a couple of days ago. I am not a big fan of snakes and my wife is terrified of them. Anyone know what species there are in the area and what it is likely to be? Is it dangerous etc? Cheers


if you look in our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html there's a link about dangerous wildlife in Spain

that looks like a Ladder Snake to me - not poisonous


----------



## welldoneson

Thanks for the replies.. I thought perhaps a horseshoe whip snake but it is hard to tell for sure. It certainly put the fear in my wife so we checked into a hotel : )


----------



## germandude

Hi guys,

I bought a finca near Maella last year and have just spent my second summer renovating the almacen (not quite a house more a shack) to turn it into something to be lived in.



welldoneson said:


> IOtherwise rain harvesting is a possibility... using the rain data online (500mm per year average in Maella)
> a 40 sq m roof will harvest 40x0.5=20 cubic metres or 20000 litres. Not a vast amount but its a start.


So far I get my water from the pump in Maella (surprising how little you need for a shower if it doesn't just come out of the faucet) and want to use the 'roof run-off' as well. The problem is those spanish tiles. We had a few days of rain this summer, but on all but two there was no run-off at all. The water just evaporated on the hot tiles or was soaked up by them. So if you want to rely on that form of water supply, think about the roofing material. Spanish wikipedia states Maella's anual precipitation as 350mm.

I get by with one ride to the pump per week which is about how often I would go there anyway for grocery shopping. So there's no rush for an alternative for me.

But I do consider drilling for a well. My finca is to the west of town and near Zaragoceta there's the rio Guadalope and the reservoir. So ground water may not be that deep down.
Has someone tried that?


----------



## germandude

welldoneson said:


> Hi Happy Every Day, from my experience temperatures can go as high as 35-40 Celsius and yes there has been snow in winter. That said Maella seems to have its own micro climate and snow is not that common.


It can get quite warm in the summer, but most of the time there's also a cooling breeze. So far I was more annoyed by the wind (some days with 30-35 km/h) than the heat. And the nights are rather cool. My girl friend bought a warmer sleeping bag, because we still stay in the tent on our finca.


----------



## Kando

*Summer Breeze*

I'm looking for a finca in the Maella area, preferably somewhere terraced and not too barren on higher ground with trees and views down. But a reported 40 degrees in summer is way too hot for me, although the cooling breezes will help. Can anyone advise which higher ground areas in the locality attract lower highs and good breezes? It will help me narrow the search too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## germandude

*temperatures*

I found this map of maximum temperatures for the region. The image was automatically compacted during upload, I hope you can still locate the cities for orientation.

Finding a hill and trees shouldn't be a problem in Aragon, that's what I like about it.


----------



## JLM3473

Hello, my name is Jean Louis, I'm French and I will be in Maella next week looking for a little finca to buy. I really fell in love with this place and my retirement is approaching, so... I have an appointement with Victor from Simple Life and I've read a lot of good impressions about him. Maybe you can tell me if there is a place to obtain the NIE quicly near Maella? I will go also to the Ayuntamiento on monday to obtain informations. Maybe we become neighbours in a few weeks... or we meet in Maella. See you. Jean Louis


----------



## JLM3473

*Wind in Maella*

Hello, my name is Jean Louis, I'm French and I will be in Maella next week looking for a little finca to buy. Talking about the wind, I wonder if it's better to be in a place surrounded by hills rathet than a flat place closer to the village. Did you expérience that? I'll be walking around next week, maybe I see your tent and send you a Hello from France! Have a nice day. Jean Louis


----------



## welldoneson

Hi Jean Louis, we had to drive to Tortosa to get our NIE number.. took a couple of hours. All the best, Joe.


----------



## lily2014

Hi! We are a British couple with a child who are looking forward to find a property in Maella. Can anyone recommend a reasonable accommodation in Maella/Caspe area so we may stay there for couple of months or so until we find our dreamed property? It seems impossible to find a rental property here on line...rental property or B&B are both all right as long as the price is ok. Please help!


----------



## workingnomad

Can someone correct me but I didnt think you could live in or around a finca due to planning laws?


----------



## germandude

*NIE: better not Tortosa*



JLM3473 said:


> Maybe you can tell me if there is a place to obtain the NIE quicly near Maella? I


I went to Tortosa to get the NIE in 2013. You had to pick numbers and anybody who didn't line up before 7:30 a.m. didn't get one (only 20 numbers or so per day). When my number was called I was asked to give a postal address and gave one in Maella. I was sent away, because that's a different province. The lady was nice, but she wouldn't help me. I had left Maella at 6a.m., stood in line for over 1 hour, my number was called at 11a.m. and all that for nothing.

Zaragoza is the place to go. A little further than Tortosa, but you don't have to be there early and this is the official capital of the province. No need to pick numbers. I got there at 10a.m., lined up for half an hour and my application was accepted. 

You can pick up the NIE about one week later.


----------



## germandude

workingnomad said:


> Can someone correct me but I didnt think you could live in or around a finca due to planning laws?


I heard the same. And think about it: the fincas have no running water and are not connected to sewer lines, in Germany you wouldn't be allowed to live on such a property either (I don't know about Britain).
I guess it can work, because nobody knows that you are living there. The farmers rarely visit their fincas and if you don't make the place look like a palace they won't know if you are there only for vacation or longer. 
And as long as the mayor sees foreigners as people who bring money into his community without causing trouble, why would he try to stop it? If asked you can always say that you are just there on vacation.

That's my theory.


----------



## mickbcn

I don't know how are the prices in Maella,but here in Penedes area,one friend have one biig plot to sell for 1 euro m2,with wineyards and forest,here there are a very good comunications and close to the"civilization"and the sea, however as I can see Maella atract a lot of brittish people, maybe is because is a isolate place and like the life as Robinson Crusoe?


----------



## germandude

JLM3473 said:


> Maybe you can tell me if there is a place to obtain the NIE quicly near Maella?


I didn't really answer your question, did I?

The address in Zaragoza is:
Calle Obispo Cobarrubias
that's a small road parallel to the Avenida de Valencia. 
Use the entrance in the middle of the building, not the one on the right end.

About the wind: my finca lies in a small valley, but often the wind just blows through it. But I think I only notice it so much, because I am outdoors all day and in a tent at night. 
My finca is hidden between hills, like most of the fincas here, so they are hard to see. The tent and I are in Germany at the moment. I will need a year or two before I can move to Spain.

Enjoy your stay. Maella is very nice and full of life, considering its small size. Hope you find a nice finca.


----------



## greenbobw

Hi guys we are here staying in Bot near Gandesa this week to sign deeds etc to our town house in Maella If we can we would like to see a builder for an estimate for work we want done possibly next year.The work essentially it is to remove part of front wall which has a window in which fronts onto road on first floor and to make into a terraced area with a set of french doors further in.Any one able to message me contact names and numbers?Any help would be brilliant we are here until 25th Sept.Otherwise it will have to wait till next year when we come out to replace kitchen.


----------



## JLM3473

*Thanks for your repplies*

Hi, this is Jean Louis again, coming back from Maella yesterday where I spent the last week. I finaly found a little finca and made a reservation. The hardest was for me, to obtain the NIE. The police woman said I had to go to Zaragoza but I said I called by phone the week before and the person told me to come here. Finaly, I had to come back 3 days after to obtain the final NIE. So I confirm it's more sure to go to Zaragoza than Tortosa.... or do it from your country if you have time.
Thank you for the informations you gave me but I was allready in Maella with no acces to Internet. Hope we meet one day of 2015 in the town or at the water fill place..Jean Louis


----------



## barcelonamom

We stayed at the Casa Rural Lo de Bruno. It was in a lovely setting, the owner was very nice and it was conveniently located part way between Maella and Caspe. You might be able to negotiate a long term rate. We too were unable to find anything decent in the area to rent as we have three kids. This place worked out great for us. Good luck!


----------



## germandude

JLM3473 said:


> I finaly found a little finca and made a reservation.
> 
> or do it from your country if you have time.
> 
> Hope we meet one day of 2015 in the town or at the water fill place..Jean Louis


Congratulations. Don't forget that the NIE is only valid for 3 months and you will need a new one if you want to buy and register the finca later than that.

Good advice, thank you. They say it takes 90 days here in Germany.

Sure, maybe we even set a date and meet at some bar or the restaurant and everybody who wants to come is welcome.


----------



## zx10r-Al

We were advised to get our NIE from Reus, takes 2-3 days. Another option is to give your Spanish solicitor power of attorney, and he/she can get it within 5 days. This can also be done whilst in the UK, using a British notary.


----------



## xabiaxica

zx10r-Al said:


> We were advised to get our NIE from Reus, takes 2-3 days. Another option is to give your Spanish solicitor power of attorney, and he/she can get it within 5 days. This can also be done whilst in the UK, using a British notary.


if applying in the UK, you can get your NIE from a Spanish Consulate

bear in mind though, that the NIE certificate expires after 3 months, so if you get it too soon before you actually need it, you'll have to get a new one!

although the actual NIE number will be the same


----------



## zx10r-Al

xabiachica said:


> if applying in the UK, you can get your NIE from a Spanish Consulate


It can take 4 weeks to get your NIE when applying through the consulate, plus it means a trip to London. If you use an English notary (there's one in most towns) and a Spanish solicitor, it can be done within days via email.


----------



## boeckstyns

Hi all,

Bought a finca some 15km out of Maella this April and now I'm looking for a builder who can renovate the walls and roof and the separation between ground floor and 1st floor.
Anyone has recommendations. English speaking preferred but not essential. Thanks a lot!


----------



## snikpoh

boeckstyns said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bought a finca some 15km out of Maella this April and now I'm looking for a builder who can renovate the walls and roof and the separation between ground floor and 1st floor.
> Anyone has recommendations. English speaking preferred but not essential. Thanks a lot!


From what you are saying needs doing, you'll need an architect first, then the licences from your town hall and then, lastly, a builder.

A builder will NOT be able to draw up the necessary plans.

Remember also that here in Spain, the architect is also the project manager (included in their fees), so they are the ones who check progress at all stages and also who get the final certificate from the town hall when the work is complete.


----------



## welldoneson

Speak to vhh123 she used an English speaking architect based in caspe.


----------



## taz.nod

boeckstyns said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bought a finca some 15km out of Maella this April and now I'm looking for a builder who can renovate the walls and roof and the separation between ground floor and 1st floor.
> Anyone has recommendations. English speaking preferred but not essential. Thanks a lot!


Hi email me re renovation of your property.mike


----------



## rte

Hi All.

I've been reading this thread with interest. I'm coming to Spain in a few weeks time with my wife and young kids to spend some time in some different areas, with the intent to buy when we find somewhere we like. We're going to be there for 2-3 months.

Are any of you guys out there right now? It would be good to talk to some people who've made the move.

Best wishes.

Matt.


----------



## douglasaq

JLM3473 said:


> Hello, my name is Jean Louis, I'm French and I will be in Maella next week looking for a little finca to buy. I really fell in love with this place and my retirement is approaching, so... I have an appointement with Victor from Simple Life and I've read a lot of good impressions about him. Maybe you can tell me if there is a place to obtain the NIE quicly near Maella? I will go also to the Ayuntamiento on monday to obtain informations. Maybe we become neighbours in a few weeks... or we meet in Maella. See you. Jean Louis


Hello Jean Louis. It's nice to hear that you are planning to go to Maella. I have not been there personally but have followed up with the developments through the Expat Forum and through Victor and Ellen's Website as well. I am planning to go in the next two months to tour some properties and perhaps reserve one. 

Regarding the NIE, I understand it will be slightly different in different countries, but for the benefit of those who still have not gone through the process, this is my experience. 

I heard that lines are too long when you request them in Maella or Zaragoza, so I applied for mine here in Washington DC, which is where I live. We went through the consulate (not the embassy, although they are housed in the same building). To be honest, the website was not very helpful and the forms are confusing (no place for foreign addresses, as the forms are printed for those currently staying in Spain). It took a few phone calls to figure out exactly what the process entails, but we filled the forms at the consulate (just in case). Also, it is wise to inquire about the hours of service, for they only take applications until 1 PM, although the consulate is open until 5 PM.

We filled out the forms (1 per person although the website says otherwise, but it's always convenient to have a few blank ones when you go there), provided copies of the photograph page of our current passports, paid $13 per person and we got ours in a little over a week; they were sent to us via email with an attachment (double check your email address is clearly and correctly spelled out on the application). As you may know by now, they are good for 3 months. 

I know this thread is about 3-4 months old, but since I just went through the experience, I just wanted to use it to piggy back and let everyone know. I hope you find it useful as well.

Thanks,

Douglas


----------



## Olivier230776

*New expat*

Hi Maria, 

We're thinking about buying a finca near Maella too, visiting there in March. We're from Belgium but I speak fluently spanish. Hopefully we'll find some interesting little property there. 
Could you inform a bit about the weather conditions as I'm not quite sure if in summer time there's lots of wind/no rain/very hot? (especially June to August please. 
Many thanks and maybe we'll see each other there.. 
Kind Regards, 
Olivier


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Hope Maella hasn't been effected by the heavy rainfall and floods
Zaragoza on orange alert after Ebro River bursts its banks | In English | EL PAÍS


----------



## darren1901

*Towns/ villages in Aragon.*

I have been looking at Spain for sometime and have been considering Aragon. We do not mind being inland and dont want somewhere baking hot, so somewhere with altitude may be good.

Neither my wife or I speak Spanish but would wont to learn as we have a six year old son who would attend a local school.

The plan would be to rent for a year and then buy a semi rural property.

Work is not an issue, so we can live anywhere but we would like the comfort blanket of having a few expats in an area we lived.

Dont want to live in Little Britain as it would slow our sons progress but some English speakers would be great to help get over those first few years.

We have identified a Spanish speaking teacher who is happy to give us one to one lessons , so once we make the decision we can get the books out..

As a keen fisherman somewhere near to the Ebro would be great but not essential.

Any ideas or locations people could recommend?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

darren1901 said:


> I have been looking at Spain for sometime and have been considering Aragon. We do not mind being inland and dont want somewhere baking hot, so somewhere with altitude may be good.
> 
> Neither my wife or I speak Spanish but would wont to learn as we have a six year old son who would attend a local school.
> 
> The plan would be to rent for a year and then buy a semi rural property.
> 
> Work is not an issue, so we can live anywhere but we would like the comfort blanket of having a few expats in an area we lived.
> 
> Dont want to live in Little Britain as it would slow our sons progress but some English speakers would be great to help get over those first few years.
> 
> We have identified a Spanish speaking teacher who is happy to give us one to one lessons , so once we make the decision we can get the books out..
> 
> As a keen fisherman somewhere near to the Ebro would be great but not essential.
> 
> Any ideas or locations people could recommend?


I don't know too much about Aragon, but I do know that you'll have to be careful where you pick as winters can be very cold (Teruel must be one of the coldest places in Spain with temps often in the minuses) and hot , dry summers with temperatures of 35º - 40ºC in parts.
Maella seems to be very popular at the moment. Do a search and you'll find a very long thread on here.


----------



## D&J

*Hi*

Hi All,
Just joined the Forum,

My wife and I are planning to move to Spain for our retirement.

We are currently looking in east of Aragorn around Maella, Caspe etc.

We are coming over in May to look at property, in the meantime and were wondering if there are many expats in the area. of if anyone would share a little about their experiences, buying, moving, building and local bureaucracy etc. kind of looking for some encouragement just to tip us into the final commitment.

Thanks in advance

Dave & Joeanna


----------



## Tammydog

*Hi*

Were doing same as you but have now sold our property in UK so guess now making the commitment. Were over in the Costa Blanca on Monday for ten days. Looking at properties checking stuff out. Let you know how it pans out..


----------



## D&J

Hi Thanks,
Will do, you seem to be further along than us, so we wish you the best of luck going forward.
D


----------



## tonymar

D&J said:


> Hi All,
> Just joined the Forum,
> 
> My wife and I are planning to move to Spain for our retirement.
> 
> We are currently looking in east of Aragorn around Maella, Caspe etc.
> 
> We are coming over in May to look at property, in the meantime and were wondering if there are many expats in the area. of if anyone would share a little about their experiences, buying, moving, building and local bureaucracy etc. kind of looking for some encouragement just to tip us into the final commitment.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Dave & Joeanna


Hi Dave and Joeanna

Sorry dont know about the area you are looking at as I am in Alicante 

But good luck hope you find a suitable area and place to live 

Cheers Tony


----------



## xabiaxica

D&J said:


> Hi All,
> Just joined the Forum,
> 
> My wife and I are planning to move to Spain for our retirement.
> 
> We are currently looking in east of Aragorn around Maella, Caspe etc.
> 
> We are coming over in May to look at property, in the meantime and were wondering if there are many expats in the area. of if anyone would share a little about their experiences, buying, moving, building and local bureaucracy etc. kind of looking for some encouragement just to tip us into the final commitment.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Dave & Joeanna


:welcome:

I've moved your post to a loooong current thread about that area

settle down for a good long, informative, read


----------



## D&J

Hi thank you for relocating the thread...
I have started at the beginning and now on page 23 Lol

thanks again 
D


----------



## ehrlich.andreas

Good afternoon, greetings from Germany.

Excuse me for my bad english, I am not a native english speaker.
Originally I am also not a native german speaker.

Currently I am reading a whole week this thread.
Great thanks to everybody for these infos.

I am going to write who I am, where I am originally fro, where I want to go and some questions.
But it will take some time to write down everything.

Best regards,
Andreas Ehrlich.


----------



## Placeinthe sun

*Weather*



mimi855559 said:


> It is amazing, loads of wildlife, deer, wild boar, hares, lizards.. it is awesome and clouds of butterflies in Spring and Summer. We have 13 terraces of Almond Groves.. We are almost finishing renvovating the little Casita and we have put in an above ground pool. We are in the foothills of the Pyrenees 7km from Maella which is a lovely little village. You have made the right choice, although it is blistering in Summer and it snows in Winter.....which estate agent are you dealing with?
> 
> M


Looking at proeprties in the internet.We currenlt live in Orlando,Fl.The temps are on the average 33-36 so what do you mean bt blistering hot ?
Cheers
ps. Granny was from Yorkshire.


----------



## ChrisandCaroline

Hello all,

My name is Chris and we have just joined the forum.

I am staying in Caspe with my wife Caroline at the moment for a few months.

We were told about this forum from a friend of our's. Looking to find a house in the village of maella and a small place in the countryside so we can relax with friends in the summertime.

Can anyone tell us about the village and the Spanish people and the expats that live there. We are keen to make new friends and it would help if we can meet some other Brits along the way. 

Thanks any help would be great.

Chris


----------



## Seanog

Hi all.myself and my wife have recently bought a finca in the vuelta de rodan near maella. We were there last week in our campervan cruising the area,getting lost from time to time and having a rare old time.lol.in that recent heat wave. our finca doesn't have a roof at the minit,but I have experience in construction so this is not a problem,we have been planning to do this after a few yrs looking round diffrent parts of northern spain,We have three children .21, 16.. And 11. We are a family of traditional Irish musicians and just fell in love with the region while I was touring spain a few yrs ago.we completed a yr long crash course in spanish language here at home which proved invaluable as we cud have basic conversations with some of the local maellanos,we met a lovely man called angel and his son angel junior who dropped in to see us on our finca and he gave us great advice on the region.we look forward to fixing up our finca and meeting some people.good luck to all.sean.ps,I'm new to all this internet malarkey so please be patient with me..


----------



## welldoneson

Hi to all the new members joining the thread. I myself have not had the chance to get out to Spain for a bit but I understand that some of the expats meet at the cafe opposite the garage in Maella most Saturday lunchtimes. Hope to catch up with some of you there when I am next out.
Joe


----------



## dodgerdave

hi
i am thinking of buying a finca in maella
any views,help etc would be great


----------



## ChrisandCaroline

Hello Joe, 

Good to know where the expats hang out, will be sure to meet-up with you all soon.

Well, it looks like we have found our dream hideaway and about to sign the papers and hand over our money next week.

We also met a really lovely couple who own a bar in Caspe called Rafe and Karina. They also live in Maella.

Rafe is going to install solar panels for us on our farm. Which will be great as we thought this was going to be a problem and he recommended a good builder if anyone is interested.

Does anyone else know this couple and have they had any work done by them. They seem to do a lot of work around Caspe.

Cheers Chris


----------



## HPandB

Morning all, 

Just found this forum.... A little later than most of you! 

We own a finca about 20 mins outside of Maella. We have just finished the first fix renovations and will be in Caspe/Maella for the next 10 days. We have a lively 2 year old daughter and it would be great to meet up with other expats before we go home. 


Helen


----------



## Dandelion Dreams

Hi everyone,
We have recently bought an old house on a hill with a wood and 2 hectares of land just off the A-221 between Caspe and Maella. It's off the grid, but we can get water from the agricultural irrigation system. We have just started renovation and have had our solar system installed by John of Caspe Solar - I recommend him highly. The house was uninhabited since the 60s so it needs lots of work, but we like a challenge! It's great to read this thread and find so many people from all around the world living and looking to live in the campo around Caspe and Maella. When we first found the house I didn't know anything about Aragon or if anyone who wasn't Spanish lived nearby. We have also spent a good few nights at Lo de Bruno with Jose and Nuria - the perfect introduction to the area. We have met lots of lovely people in the last 6 months - Spanish neighbours, French, Dutch, German, English people. While we were there for 6 weeks in the summer we went to at least 5 large dinner parties at our new local friends houses. Our neighbours grow amazing fruit and veg, so we are presented with boxes of freshly harvested produce and bottles of homemade wine whenever we pop by. So far it was been a delight to spend time doing work on our house and getting to know the area. I am really keen to discover more about Maella though as we usually head for Caspe when we need shopping etc. We will be back out again in October so would love to meet up with any expats who live in and around Maella and Caspe. Is there a bar or cafe where people tend to meet? Also we are keen to buy a small second-hand van (forgonetta). I would be grateful for any advice or if anyone knows of one for sale locally.
Hope to see you in October.
Esme


----------



## akaLucia

Hi everyone,
I am looking at having a Spainish retreat, in Maella. Can I join your chat? so far I'm won over... looks green and plentiful... I've not read every page but intend to there is some invaluable information. Thank-you
I have seen a property hence my research begins... I'm in the Uk at the moment, I would like to live off the grid grow organic, eventually settle long term. The property I looked is solar and has no direct water supply, how would you get water? I read that it could be delivered is this true or did I miss- read?


----------



## welldoneson

Hello! Been a while but just checking in to see that the Maella property boom continues! I recently got an email from a friend with information he received about an arrangement the Maella town hall has introduced to enable residents living on the campo to register for rubbish collection and info about water availability for those on the campo. Has anyone else received this email from Victor and Ellen at simplelifemagalia? It sounds like a good thing but there is the chance it could be used to find out who is living on the campo illegally. Does anyone have any more infromation? Has anyone signed up to this service already? What are peoples opinions? Thanks, Joe.


----------



## akaLucia

Thank-you Chris,
Although mine is a three year plan, I'm looking for the opportunity to buy make the transition gradually. Its good to know who others can commend. I haven't visited yet, going through a process of illimination... Maella area I like the sound of. Claudia


----------



## germandude

welldoneson said:


> Has anyone signed up to this service already? What are peoples opinions? Thanks, Joe.
> 
> View attachment 50410


Hi Joe,
I haven't signed up, yet. I don't understand how the garbage collection could work as most of the fincas are quite a bit down gravel roads. I need 20 minutes to get to my place and I can't imagine any garbage truck coming there. But I can understand that the people of Maella would like us to pay for the garbage collection, because we use their containers. About the 'padron'-part, I guess I will apply, because they already have our names from when we bought the place. Maybe this way we can show a little interest in the community and not just use their facilities. 

I currently use my finca for vacations, but it would be great to stay there when I'm retired... Do people really live on fincas although it is illegal? Do you have to play 'hide and seek' with authorities or do they just not care?


----------



## dam31rr

Hi. My husband and I have been thinking about moving abroad to Spain for a while. Did a bit of online research and it seems that Maella is a favourite with quite a few people. Anyone out there who has made the move there? Would love to get any advice on moving to the area. Thanks: ) x


----------



## dam31rr

akaLucia said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am looking at having a Spainish retreat, in Maella. Can I join your chat? so far I'm won over... looks green and plentiful... I've not read every page but intend to there is some invaluable information. Thank-you
> I have seen a property hence my research begins... I'm in the Uk at the moment, I would like to live off the grid grow organic, eventually settle long term. The property I looked is solar and has no direct water supply, how would you get water? I read that it could be delivered is this true or did I miss- read?


Hi. I too have just recently started researching property options etc. How is your search getting on?


----------



## julieg123

Hi we are thinking just the same! Good luck with your search.


----------



## Shona Cattan

Hi there!
We are in the process of finalising the purchase of a finca close to Maella. We are going through Victor and Ellen at Simple Life, and so far have had a good experience with them. 
We will finalise in February, and will be in the area for 2 weeks, the last week of Feb - first week of March. 
We want to move out to the land full time, by the end of the year.
We would love to meet up with/ visit any expats in the area to ask for advice and to meet up  
We are also looking for a builder, to help us with our renovation of the little ruin on the land. Can anyone recommend one? 
We also want to go to the Maella Ayuntamiento, before finalising the sale, to double check that everything is what we've been told it is. Does anyone know if we need to make an appointment before hand?
We are very excited to be moving over to Aragon! We also fell in love with the area and our little finca and can't wait to get started on making our little paradise 
We look forward to hearing from anyone in the area.
Shona & Reg


----------



## Shona Cattan

Hi Maria,
I know this post was from a few years back, but we are in the process of finalising the purchase of a finca close to Maella and are looking for a builder. If you see this and your builder Steve is still around, then we'd love his contact details. 
We are also really keen to visit/ meet expats who have moved this area and live on a finca (which I think reading your post, you do?) Ss if you are up for that too, then we'd love to meet you!
Thankyou and best wishes,
Shona & Reg


----------



## welldoneson

Hi, welcome to the thread..there are lots of expats in the area now so you are bound to bump into some when next out. Our builder has done a great job on our little casa so far.. once you have made a few posts you will unlock private messaging and I am happy to pass on his details. He can show you work he has done in the area and is trustworthy. All the best.
Joe.


----------



## workingnomad

Are people aware that it's generally illegal to live on a Finca? That's why everything seems so cheap.

Real estate agents that target British buyers are not going to tell you the whole truth.

If you have £30,000 plus to gamble you're better off placing it in red or black and buying a legal property if you win.

If you put your head in the sand then one day and official will kick you out and you'll probably be fined!


----------



## Shona Cattan

Great Thanks Joe!
Best wishes,
Shona


----------



## welldoneson

Shona Cattan said:


> Great Thanks Joe!
> Best wishes,
> Shona


No problem...you need to make 10 or so posts to unlock private messaging so join a few threads or post some questions and you will soon be able to send messages.


----------



## Shona Cattan

Hi there,
we are newbys to Maella and will be out for a visit 22 Feb - 4 March. We'd love top meet up/ visit any expats who have bought a finca/ moved to the area for advice and tips.
We are very excited 
Shona


----------



## welldoneson

I think there are quite a few expats in the area now Shona. From what I have read on here some meet in the cafe opposite the petrol station in Maella on a Saturday morning. It is easy to spot them! We have not been out to our land for a while but hope to get out there later this year. Good luck with your search. Which agents are you thinking of using?


----------



## Shona Cattan

Nice photos!


----------



## Shona Cattan

Thanks again Joe  We are going through Simplelifemagalia; Victor & Ellen. Do you know them?


----------



## welldoneson

I have heard of them but have not had any dealings with them myself. Others on here have bought through them so may be better informed to advise you. Anyone?

Thanks about the pics, we are really happy with the work our builder has done (at a good price too) I will pass on his details once you have private messaging available. He will be happy to chat with you and may be able to offer some advice..


----------



## Shona Cattan

Thanks and yes if anyone has bought through Victor and Ellen - we would be happy to hear about your experiences?


----------



## Ryan1122

Hi, i am new to this forum, i have read through some of the previous posts and was just wondering what the annual/ monthly costs are of living in maella, aragon. thanks.

i was thinking of a finca with about 2 hct of land with a ruin.


----------



## connectie

How much does it cost to transform an old little casa into something new?


----------



## Seanog

We have had previous experience buying with Ellen and Victor and can honestly say they have been two of the most helpful and informative people, they have guided us through the whole buying process which ended up being quite tedious. I cannot recommend these people enough especially when you hear such horror stories from other people. This couple are friendly, honest hard working and can guarantee you astress free purchase and after service. Highly recommend this company.


----------



## germandude

Shona Cattan said:


> Thanks and yes if anyone has bought through Victor and Ellen - we would be happy to hear about your experiences?


I fully agree with 'Seanog' , Ellen and Victor of 'Simplelifemagalia' are very nice and helpful. They have plenty of very nice fincas at affordable prices. Thanks to them I own the finca of my dreams and had no trouble with registration and all.


----------



## goss

I too have been "building in spain for years" as an architect. should anyone want a bit of advice or pointers, let me know. really suprised (in a good way) that there is such interest in the north of Spain - I thought I was the only one! (I live in the Basque Country).



mimi855559 said:


> our builder Steve is a diamond. London guy been building in Spain for years. We got the whole casita done for what was quoted for just the roof from the builder recommended to us by the estate agents! He has a love for his work and does not cut corners, he is the old type of builder, the ones you could trust... He is in retirement now in Spain but will take on various projects according to his mood lol. Fortunately for us, he liked us and he has done a wonderful job on our little casita.
> 
> Let me know if we can help at all
> 
> regards
> 
> Maria.


----------



## goss

connectie said:


> How much does it cost to transform an old little casa into something new?


in my experience, anywhere between 700-1200euros/m2 depending on what needs to be done of course. thats for material and labour, you'd need to add on a series of fees, licences, VAT etc. I could give you more specific advice if you are interested.


----------



## thefunkypython

*Hello*



Muskin said:


> Hi. Would it be possible for someone to pm me Steve Banhams number please? Thanks.


Hello,

I live in Maella nearly 2 years, and I just found this forum. 
Me and my boyfriend want to renovate our house, and we heard about Steve Banham... but we can't find any contact for him. I noticed a lot of people' have asked his number, but nobody's provided through forum. 
Did you contact Steve, or did you find his phone number/email, please?

Patrycja


----------



## vinc2004

*hello*

Hello everyone. We are french and we bought a finca around maella and we come to maella April 10, 2017 to sign the contract at the notary.
We have the attention of renovating the building, which is on the ground.
can someone give me the name of his architect and his Mason who has already done the renovation?
The agency that sold the land got his architect and his Mason but I do not know who they are and so I prefer an architect and a mason recommended by one of you after a good experience at the level of the work done and the reasonable price of these professionals.
Thank you in advance for your answers and help that you can give us.
Forgive me my English not perfect.
Kind regards


----------



## dan-o

Hi everybody, 

I hope someone will reply as I got a feeling that this post isn't that active anymore...

We're Daniel, Clara and baby Kai and are seriously considering of buying a finca in Maella. We're asking ourselves if there's a sense of community in and especially around Maella. We experimented living in a rented b&b in Torremanzanas (50 mins from Alicante) which we had the opportunity of renting out ourselves. Though it was in the middle of this village with very nice people, we missed a real sense of community, people helping out each other when needed. Most of the expats were rather onto themselves and weren't that open, some even very hermit-like *!* I guess there's some fear of being secluded a bit...

Also, is there a possibility to work in the neighbourhoud? In the first years we see ourselves moving back and forth to Belgium to earn and save something to invest in our property in Spain. But working in or around Maella, Caspe, ... would even be greater. I (Daniel) am a contractor specialised in ecological insulation, but would eventually like to farm. I have experience with (out-of-the-box/permaculture) gardening as well, something people are always looking for (as we've been told here in Torremanzanas).

We know the questions can be answered with: 'that all depends on...', but we're just trying to get a feel before taking that huge step!

Thanks!!!


----------



## John98103

How are things going, now that you've been there for 5+ years?


----------



## germandude

Hi Daniel,
apparently the properties in Maella are selling well, so there could be quite a large expat community. But I don't know how many of them really live in Maella and how many just spend their vacation there. 
I still live in Germany so I can't tell you more. There are only few businesses in the town (still a lot if compared to German towns of that size) so you could apply directly or start your own business. I plan to bring my small internet business to Maella, because my Spanish isn't good enough to compete with locals.
Good luck!


----------



## Lettie-Eshuis

Hi, we are going to Maella in March to see if we can find us a nice finca. 
Does anyone know if it is possible to keep ( sober) horses. Will there be enough to eat for them or is it possible to buy hay?
I would like to get in touch with people who do have horses in that area.


----------



## thefunkypython

I hear only about two couples who keep horses in Maella, so I'm pretty sure it is possible... but I think you have to buy hay for them... there will be never enough grass (for most of the time of the year ground looks like a desert )


----------



## Lettie-Eshuis

thefunkypython said:


> I hear only about two couples who keep horses in Maella, so I'm pretty sure it is possible... but I think you have to buy hay for them... there will be never enough grass (for most of the time of the year ground looks like a desert )


Thank you for your quick answer 
Do you know how I could get in touch with these people?


----------



## thefunkypython

I will ask around


----------



## Lettie-Eshuis

Thank you very much :hug:


----------



## dan-o

germandude said:


> Hi Daniel,
> apparently the properties in Maella are selling well, so there could be quite a large expat community. But I don't know how many of them really live in Maella and how many just spend their vacation there.
> I still live in Germany so I can't tell you more. There are only few businesses in the town (still a lot if compared to German towns of that size) so you could apply directly or start your own business. I plan to bring my small internet business to Maella, because my Spanish isn't good enough to compete with locals.
> Good luck!


Hi germandude,

Thanks for your reply! My reply is a bit late, I Just saw it now *!*

We took the step and paid an advance on a finca. Between 15-30 April we will be in Maella to conclude the buy and get a feel of the surroundings  The property doesn't have a roof, there's no electricity and water, so I guess it will still take a couple of years before we can live there, but the direction is set!

If you happen to be there around that time, would it be allright for you to meet up?

Warm greetings,
Daniel, Clara & Kai


----------



## germandude

dan-o said:


> If you happen to be there around that time, would it be allright for you to meet up?


Hi Daniel,

this once very busy thread appears to be a little dried up... so my reply is also late 

If you bought the finca: congratulations! I haven't regretted it one minute. Even if I still can't make full use of it, I enjoy being there. It's so nice to be on your own land in such a beautiful landscape.

At the moment I only spend the summers in Maella. I have the same problem, the masia needs a lot of work before I can spend a night in there, so I'm still sleeping in a tent. And I know how cool the nights can be in spring or fall...

This year I will be there in August so if you're there at the same time, let's meet.


----------



## Tanneh

*Advice - casita Maella*

Hi I am looking at buying a small caseta with 3000m2 in the maella region (Caspe) as I am wanting to live an off grid lifestyle I am not sure as to whether I could convert the caseta into a tiny home for permanent living as well as installing a yurt for guest to stay. This is a long held dream for me and as my youngest is approaching uni age it's now or never. I have some building experience and lots of labour support offered but am terrified that I will buy something unsuitable for my needs as the Spanish regulations are quite confusing and daunting and would appreciate any advice as where to start I only have a small budget but have seen fincas with casetas within that budget but need to be sure of what I'm doing before booking a viewing trip many thanks


----------



## Lettie-Eshuis

Hi, we are coming to Maella from 20-25th of july (2018)
We are looking forward to meet people who live on a finca and we would also like to talk to people who keep horses. Because we want to take our horses with us when we are ready to move over to Maella.


----------



## bigsi

Hi all,

I would like to move over in the new year, I'm curious about work.
I have just finished with a company after 18 years, installing renewable energy products mainly wood heating and solar hot water systems. I am good with plumbing and I originally trained as a carpenter. I am experienced in most construction jobs apart from electricity and brick work and roofing.

Would there be enough work in the area to keep me reasonably busy?

I have found a place near Nonaspe, Maella and Batea.

Cheers


----------



## Nomoss

We stayed in Maella recently, and noticed this on a hilltop nearby.

There is a surfaced road to it from the town, and an electricity supply via substantial concrete poles.

Can anyone identify it?

Open Google Earth, copy and paste this position into the Search box:

41º07'48"N 0º09'56"E


----------



## ccm47

Lettie If you need any help with the equestrian aspect of your move, you should contact the poneyclubaragon. Its just outside Zaragoza. 

We did a couple of overnights there with our horses a few years back and were truly impressed. The facilities were great, the people lovely, the horses and ponies well schooled and everybody seemed to be having fun. 

I am sure they would point you in the right direction for vets, farriers etc.

There are topics about keeping a horse in Spain on the Overseas section of Horse and Hound's Forum.


----------



## hannahattenburrow

Hi did you go ahead with your camping in the end?


----------



## bigsi

*architect*

Hi All,

I have just bought a finca with 2 ruins on it and are looking for recommendations of Architects to do the required application to get the permissions.. any recommendations?


----------



## Expat2M

*Update on your Fincas Experience in Maella please*

Hello everyone!

I hope the various projects listed in previous posts have been a success... Very inspiring! Would love to hear from your experience. How has it been going? It's been our dream too...

We are going to Maella mid September to look at fincas with basic casita as possibility for basic eco housing /living off grid, aiming at land for permaculture and settle down there, eventually:fingerscrossed:

Would love to hear from expats who have gone through the process, who could possibly give advice and recommendations about purchasing, renovating and experience of living in a finca around Maella....

What's the weather been like? 

Look forward to your replies
Muchas Gracias! 

************************************


We took the step and paid an advance on a finca. Between 15-30 April we will be in Maella to conclude the buy and get a feel of the surroundings  The property doesn't have a roof, there's no electricity and water, so I guess it will still take a couple of years before we can live there, but the direction is set!

If you happen to be there around that time, would it be allright for you to meet up?

Warm greetings,
Daniel, Clara & Kai[/QUOTE]


----------



## Expat2M

Hello Bigsie
I hope you have found work... Impressive range of skills, very useful in renovating the fincas.
Could you possibly share feedback on your experience as I would like to find a finca too.
Cheers.


----------



## Expat2M

Hello Maria
Thank you so much for your useful posts... But Have you moved to France?
Would love to hear about your experience of fincas in Maella after all these years, I haven't been able to take the plunge yet...
Have you still got la Solobra?
Any advice? Recommendations?
Would you be in Maella in September?
Thank you very much!


----------



## germandude

*Hi Expat2M*

Well, this once busy thread appears a little dried up... 

I hope you'll enjoy Maella (lovely town, nice and friendly people, surprising amount of shops and bars  ) and your finca. 
The Spanish build roofs with concrete (absorbs the heat nicely), but that was no option for me since my finca has no access for a concrete truck. So I rebuilt the traditional roof with wooden beams and 'cañizo'-mats. To modernize I added insulation and tar paper under the tiles. A lot of work but you can do it by yourself. I hope most of the roof tiles are OK, because you need a lot of them.

I only spend the summers there, so I won't be around when you get there. But we can try to stay in touch over this thread and meet later, since we share the same 'dream'.

Best wishes
Helge


----------



## Expat2M

*Finca experience + contact*



germandude said:


> Well, this once busy thread appears a little dried up...
> 
> I hope you'll enjoy Maella (lovely town, nice and friendly people, surprising amount of shops and bars  ) and your finca.
> The Spanish build roofs with concrete (absorbs the heat nicely), but that was no option for me since my finca has no access for a concrete truck. So I rebuilt the traditional roof with wooden beams and 'cañizo'-mats. To modernize I added insulation and tar paper under the tiles. A lot of work but you can do it by yourself. I hope most of the roof tiles are OK, because you need a lot of them.
> 
> I only spend the summers there, so I won't be around when you get there. But we can try to stay in touch over this thread and meet later, since we share the same 'dream'.
> 
> Best wishes
> Helge


Hello Helge
Thank you very much for your welcome and the info, pity you won't be there next weekend. I wonder what's happened to all the people who have had posts in the past, hopefully their dream has come true... Or why have they left?
All the best


----------



## RuthAntonia

*expats in Maella?*



Expat2M said:


> I wonder what's happened to all the people who have had posts in the past, hopefully their dream has come true... Or why have they left?
> All the best


I am new here! My husband and I bought a finca in Maella from simplelifamagalia (Victor and Ellen). We would like to plant some more trees and build a small house. 
I too wonder where all those foreign (to Maella) people are? 
On another platform or you guys just meet at one of the bars in Maella?

I would love to hear some stories!
Ruth form Belgium


----------



## bigsi

Finally gpermission to renovate my 2 "Mas". This arrived at the end of last year. I plan to be over in February to take measurements and other things.
If all go to plan I will be over there permanently by the end of the year.


----------



## germandude

*learned the hard way...*

If you're not staying at the finca permanently I strongly suggest you invest money into a good solid grid door and other security measures.

I always thought that my finca was so much out of sight (hidden in a narrow valley) that nobody knew (and cared) it was there. Well between last summer and now they robbed the place. They tried to break the window shutters and couldn't then they rammed in the door (took a piece of wall out in the process). They took everything useful (which wasn't all that much as I'm still renovating) and even took the door itself.

The Guardia Civil were nice though, they even came out to take photos and invited me to look through confiscated loot (there was quite a lot of stuff) but none was mine.

Lesson learned: maybe some people really look into even the smallest caminos or (which I hope not) someone from town is involved so anyway: don't feel too safe.

Asked what happens if they come back while I'm there, the Guardia Civil said that they haven't attacked anybody, at least NOT YET!


----------



## Dreamingofmaella

Hi I bought a finca in maella!! Any pictures of what your doing? I would love to see.


----------



## Dreamingofmaella

germandude said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I bought a finca near Maella last year and have just spent my second summer renovating the almacen (not quite a house more a shack) to turn it into something to be lived in.
> 
> 
> 
> So far I get my water from the pump in Maella (surprising how little you need for a shower if it doesn't just come out of the faucet) and want to use the 'roof run-off' as well. The problem is those spanish tiles. We had a few days of rain this summer, but on all but two there was no run-off at all. The water just evaporated on the hot tiles or was soaked up by them. So if you want to rely on that form of water supply, think about the roofing material. Spanish wikipedia states Maella's anual precipitation as 350mm.
> 
> I get by with one ride to the pump per week which is about how often I would go there anyway for grocery shopping. So there's no rush for an alternative for me.
> 
> But I do consider drilling for a well. My finca is to the west of town and near Zaragoceta there's the rio Guadalope and the reservoir. So ground water may not be that deep down.
> Has someone tried that?


Hello any updates on your progress??


----------

